# Auckland New Zealand



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

​


----------



## neorion

Great pics :cheers:


----------



## Clay_Rock

Nice pictures! I especially like the first one.


----------



## wiki

the city looks really clean, the observation tower is amazing and so is the skyline.


----------



## Guest

SYDNEY, New Zealand :colgate: 

It is hard to believe that there is only 1.3 million people living here hno: it looks alot bigger. The skyline is beautiful.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

neorion said:


> Great pics :cheers:





Clay_Rock said:


> Nice pictures! I especially like the first one.





wiki said:


> the city looks really clean, the observation tower is amazing and so is the skyline.





SYDLICIOUS said:


> SYDNEY, New Zealand :colgate:
> 
> It is hard to believe that there is only 1.3 million people living here hno: it looks alot bigger. The skyline is beautiful.


Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## MasonicStage™

beautiful and clean city!kay:


----------



## Guest

FANTASTIC perspective -


----------



## Andrew

Great shots there, I enoyed my visit to Auckland last year, it's a lovely city and it feels bigger than it is.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

WOW! Auckland is really beautiful city! Can't wait to go there next year! :banana:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Andrew said:


> Great shots there, I enoyed my visit to Auckland last year, it's a lovely city and it feels bigger than it is.


Thanks for the comments. It cettainly does feel a lot bigger than what it actually is - only a population of 1,3 million!



CrazyAboutCities said:


> WOW! Auckland is really beautiful city! Can't wait to go there next year! :banana:


You will have a great time!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*From today*


----------



## Mr.JACOB

this city looks realy nice


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Mr.JACOB said:


> this city looks realy nice


Thank you - it is a great city!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Another sunny day - hot hot hot - what brilliant weather we have had this long weekend!


----------



## TYW

Auckland looks clean and organised. it must be a nice place to live in.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^ WOW!!!!!!!! :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## ChinaboyUSA

Very nice city, but I don't know, it shows a sort of wacky feeling to me. No offense. Just a feeling, I'd like to visit there during the winter time in the North Hemisphere. One question, does Auckland rain a lot?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

CrazyAboutCities said:


> ^^ WOW!!!!!!!! :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


 Thanks for the comment!



ChinaboyUSA said:


> Very nice city, but I don't know, it shows a sort of wacky feeling to me. No offense. Just a feeling, I'd like to visit there during the winter time in the North Hemisphere. One question, does Auckland rain a lot?


Well you will just have to come and experience that wacky feeling first hand. If you want to visit here in the summertime (your winter) then the best weather is usually February - when its nice and hot (24/26 celcius) with little rain. Other than that it does rain quite a bit in Auckland all year around and its not uncommon to get 4 seasons in one day.


----------



## Patrick-RJ

Nice city e great pictures!


----------



## isoboy

ChinaboyUSA said:


> Very nice city, but I don't know, it shows a sort of wacky feeling to me. No offense. Just a feeling, I'd like to visit there during the winter time in the North Hemisphere. One question, does Auckland rain a lot?


LOL. Can you describe how/why it feels wacky?

Looks like an interesting city, and very scenic. Would love to visit! I've been to NZe before - Wellington and Christchurch (which were great) - but never Auckland.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

isoboy said:


> LOL. Can you describe how/why it feels wacky?
> 
> Looks like an interesting city, and very scenic. Would love to visit! I've been to NZe before - Wellington and Christchurch (which were great) - but never Auckland.


isoboy next time you are in the area Auckland is well worth the visit!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Cartel

*A new favourite*



Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> *Auckland 25 Apr 07*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Wow, Kiwi Fruit. That's a fantastic pic! :dj: I love the lighting it's very moody. This was taken from you apartment?


----------



## Voltico

Very nice city, I love it


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Cartel said:


> Wow, Kiwi Fruit. That's a fantastic pic! :dj: I love the lighting it's very moody. This was taken from you apartment?


Thanks Cartel, yes it was taken from our apartment.



Voltico said:


> Very nice city, I love it


Thank you


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Here are a few more from today 28/4/07


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

WOW! Beautiful place! What is that place? Shopping Mall or what?


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

WOW! That is one of nicest stations even I seen! Very impressive!


----------



## Goku

^^i like the lightning


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Auckland Morning, Noon and Night
*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

CrazyAboutCities said:


> WOW! Beautiful place! What is that place? Shopping Mall or what?


It's an entertainment centre - with shops and resturants - but not really a mall.



Goku said:


> ^^i like the lightning


The lighting is very cool!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^ WOW!!!!!!!!! THAT IS SOOO RAD!!!!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

WoW! What a beautiful day - glorious weather and people out and about like summertime!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

CrazyAboutCities said:


> ^^ WOW!!!!!!!!! THAT IS SOOO RAD!!!!!!!!! :cheers:


Thank you!


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Beautiful city!


----------



## Ithaqua

Stunning place, I love the train station. :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Nicco

cool pictures!! that historic build. in 4th pic is lukin great!!!!!!! is that on queen st. near the waterfront


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

akash said:


> cool pictures!! that historic build. in 4th pic is lukin great!!!!!!! is that on queen st. near the waterfront


Yip that is the Dilworth Building cnr Queen and Customs Streets


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Nicco

...


----------



## Holland

WOW... Brilliant photos, all of them. Thanks for sharing!!!

Auckland is definitely getting more interesting, rapidly. Very fresh styles everywhere you look, too!


----------



## Nicco

yes it is...its an amazing place
its developing rapidly


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## sky_POZ

Cool city! :cheers: I like these red fences


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

​


----------



## Brisbaner21

Very nice. Auckland is an excellent city. One thing I noticed though, in a lot of your pictures there doesn't seem to be a lot of people out walking through the CBD. I have never been to Auckland so I dont know, but is the downtown a busy place most of the time?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Brisbaner21 said:


> Very nice. Auckland is an excellent city. One thing I noticed though, in a lot of your pictures there doesn't seem to be a lot of people out walking through the CBD. I have never been to Auckland so I dont know, but is the downtown a busy place most of the time?


My people pics are not posted here but Downtown can be very busy and more-so at night - this may give you some indication of what goes on at street level during the day. 




























































































































































































​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

..


----------



## Guest

*FANNY-TASTIC *

:lol:


----------



## Brisbaner21

Well its nice to see that Auckland has a very vibrant downtown.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

BEAUTIFUL CITY! Can't wait to go there next year!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Auckland Today*


----------



## globill

Beautiful City!

Hope to visit some day. Strikes me as San Francisco's lil long-lost sibling. And that is a gigantic compliment btw!


----------



## Quall

Sky Tower is a beautiful structure.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Auckland Friday*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^ Great pictures!


----------



## Brisbaner21

I like to see active streets, esp in Auckland, because a lot of pics I see of Auckland, there doesn't seem to be many people out. Trust me, I know Auckland has a vibrant and busy CBD. I really like the last one.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Brisbaner21 said:


> I like to see active streets, esp in Auckland, because a lot of pics I see of Auckland, there doesn't seem to be many people out. Trust me, I know Auckland has a vibrant and busy CBD. I really like the last one.


:cheers:


----------



## Kiss the Rain

Haha, hell yea, you dont see many cities with auckland's population have that kinda CBD in North America!


----------



## Nicco

its amazing how lively aucklands cbd is compared to may other cities with a population of 1 million. may be it is because of the universities being in the city and the high student population!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Lunar eclipse Auckland 28th August 10:10pm*


----------



## Quall

Kiss the Rain said:


> Haha, hell yea, you dont see many cities with auckland's population have that kinda CBD in North America!


You'd be surprised! 

Auckland's looks better, I'll give it that.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Auckland Friday *


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Barriga-Verde

Wow! The observation tower is very beautiful! I like the city too hah!


----------



## thryve

Everything looks so well-executed. It looks like a city of tasteful architecture, good graphic design, and pleasing public spaces and public art.

I love it! :cheers:


----------



## Brisbaner21

Damn, the Skytower is hawt.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Still loving it!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

thryve said:


> Everything looks so well-executed. It looks like a city of tasteful architecture, good graphic design, and pleasing public spaces and public art.
> 
> I love it! :cheers:


Cheers mate!



Brisbaner21 said:


> Damn, the Skytower is hawt.


Got a few more of the Skytower below!



CrazyAboutCities said:


> Still loving it!


You will love your trip even more!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Auckland Today*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Auckland this afternoon*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## alitezar

I love Aukland. It's just so beautiful.

Thanks for the tour


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

alitezar said:


> I love Aukland. It's just so beautiful.
> 
> Thanks for the tour


It's my pleasure! :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^ Beautiful pictures! 

I'm curious what is the average number of rain days a year in Auckland?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

CrazyAboutCities said:


> ^^ Beautiful pictures!
> 
> I'm curious what is the average number of rain days a year in Auckland?


Thank you!

Its about 177 days per yr on average according to the last 15 yrs stats.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Sky Towers new clothes*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Sky Towers moods!*


----------



## Sielbeck

Wow, Auckland is amazing! :applause:


----------



## RETROMANIA

*Nice shoots!! very cool, thanx*


----------



## Brisbaner21

I want the Skytower in Australia lol.


----------



## NZer

I used to love it how every time I went to Auckland, the skytower would look different.
The colour would have changed(lighting) or a new logo on the side of it.Sweet

Great pics, thanks for posting them.


----------



## Guest

Skytower is awesome, especially ORBIT restaurant (just before sunset). Great pics KF


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Sielbeck said:


> Wow, Auckland is amazing! :applause:


Thank You!



FALTAN.LUNAS said:


> *Nice shoots!! very cool, thanx*


My Pleasure!



Brisbaner21 said:


> I want the Skytower in Australia lol.


hehehe - you guys have your own tower! :cheers: 



NZer said:


> I used to love it how every time I went to Auckland, the skytower would look different.
> The colour would have changed(lighting) or a new logo on the side of it.Sweet
> 
> Great pics, thanks for posting them.


Thanks NZer!



ENIGMA said:


> Skytower is awesome, especially ORBIT restaurant (just before sunset). Great pics KF


Have to agree with you there ENIGMA! Thanks.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Guest

:eek2: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## Guest

This is fantastic ! Well done !


----------



## Brisbaner21

> Originally Posted by *Mr_ kiwi_ fruit*
> _hehehe - you guys have your own tower_!


Ok well forget the tower, lol how about we bring Auckland to Australia.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Brisbaner21 said:


> Ok well forget the tower, lol how about we bring Auckland to Australia.



Now there is an idea!

here are a couple from this eve


----------



## sth_Auk

Brisbaner21 said:


> Ok well forget the tower, lol how about we bring Auckland to Australia.


Its only a short plane ride from Australia.


----------



## Kiss the Rain

Every New Zealanders should be proud of what a vibrant and magical city Auckland is, is doing so amazingly well with its relatively small size.

Can't understand why any kiwi would dislike Auckland.


----------



## Guest

Kiss the Rain said:


> Every New Zealanders should be proud of what a vibrant and magical city Auckland is, is doing so amazingly well with its relatively small size.
> 
> Can't understand why any kiwi would dislike Auckland.


Probably because they don't know any better :lol:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## kix111

ENIGMA said:


> Probably because they don't know any better :lol:


i think the people out of auckland hate auckland is that they dont like auckland beating their city


----------



## Guest

^^^ At the moment the city is really hideous ... there is so much construction that it is becoming increasingly difficult to get good photos. I can't wait for 2011 - maybe then things would have died down (just a little  )


----------



## Guest

I have to try the SKY-JUMP .... will you hold my hand ?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

​


----------



## Kane007

ENIGMA said:


> I have to try the SKY-JUMP .... will you hold my hand ?


Don't worry too much about it E!, my understanding of this "Jump", is it's more of a glorified FLYING FOX, and not actually a bungy jump.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*City of Angels*


----------



## Kaiser

love it!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## ashton

^ Those photos are great... makes me wanna..


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Thanks mate! come on over :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Guest

Is that a swimming pool or tv screen ?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

SYDLICIOUS said:


> Is that a swimming pool or tv screen ?



Which image are you referring to?


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Which image are you referring to?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

That is the swimming pool at at the Hilton Hotel!


----------



## city_life

AWESOME PICTURES


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Guest

Beauties bebe  .... this pic caters to everybody's taste (pick your fetish :lol


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Auckland today 17/10/07*































































*
The excitement of the Queen Street upgrade
is getting to some people!*


----------



## dodge321

A final we're not in :gaah:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Auckland today 18/10/07*







































































































































​


----------



## Guest

Dick-a-licious !!! You are in pieces - slow down :lol:


----------



## Guest

I love the depth of field in this pic - Gorgeous !!


----------



## eighty4

Mr_kiwi_fruit have you got a goatee beard ? Im sure i saw you at on a bench on vulcan lane, if it was you we looked directly at each other

You were looking at ya camera then looked straight at me, i was wearing a green zip up jumper, 

was that you ? :lol:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

eighty4 said:


> Mr_kiwi_fruit have you got a goatee beard ? Im sure i saw you at on a bench on vulcan lane, if it was you we looked directly at each other
> 
> You were looking at ya camera then looked straight at me, i was wearing a green zip up jumper,
> 
> was that you ? :lol:



That was me!! Where were you standing? I can't seem to place you - did you have your camera in hand?


----------



## eighty4

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> That was me!! Where were you standing? I can't seem to place you - did you have your camera in hand?



i was walking down high st and took a glimpse down vulcan lane as i walked past, i didnt have my camera in my hand. I had a black backpack on.


----------



## eighty4

ENIGMA said:


> Beauties bebe  .... this pic caters to everybody's taste (pick your fetish :lol


middle one please :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

eighty4 said:


> i was walking down high st and took a glimpse down vulcan lane as i walked past, i didnt have my camera in my hand. I had a black backpack on.


hehehe I Missed again! I will have to keep a sharper eye out!  2 of the pics today were taken from that exact spot where I was sitting. I even got quizzed as to which celebrity was in town!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Auckland today 19/10/07*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*...continued*


----------



## Deanb

god everyboday there looks like a model


----------



## Stan

WATCHA LOOKIN AT! :lol::lol:


----------



## Brisbaner21

[/CENTER][/QUOTE]

I really like this one.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

WOW! Auckland is full of beautiful people!!!

What are they building this skyscraper few galleries posts above me?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Deanb said:


> god everyboday there looks like a model


For that very reason they are thinking of turning Queen Street into a cat walk! 



Stan said:


> WATCHA LOOKIN AT! :lol::lol:


:cheers:



Brisbaner21 said:


> I really like this one.


Thats the corner of Victoria and Albert Streets looking north, taken from the 6th floor of a building.



CrazyAboutCities said:


> WOW! Auckland is full of beautiful people!!!
> 
> What are they building this skyscraper few galleries posts above me?


Thanks. :cheers: Not sure which building you are referring to?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Auckland Buses*
































































































































*Interiors*





































*Free Buses*
Two additional buses viz. Galleria and New World buses not shown.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

CrazyAboutCities said:


> BEAUTIFUL PICTURES!!! KEEP IT UP!


Thank you! :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Auckland Today 27/10/07*






















































*
Diwali Festival Britomart*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Auckland today 28/10/07*


















































































*Adidas Marathon*


----------



## gappa

Wow great thread. It's going to take me awhile to get through all these pages.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

gappa said:


> Wow great thread. It's going to take me awhile to get through all these pages.


Thanks mate! :cheers: It's worth the read.


----------



## eighty4

hey mr_kf one of your pics is really similar to one i took last week. The one with the stack of chairs on customs street west lol look at my thread in the next few days you'll see it there


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

eighty4 said:


> hey mr_kf one of your pics is really similar to one i took last week. The one with the stack of chairs on customs street west lol look at my thread in the next few days you'll see it there



I will keep a sharp lookout! 

*
Diwali fireworks seen from afar!*


----------



## Kane007

Love your collection from Saturday of the Diwali festival - just shows what a melting pot Auckland is - beautiful!


----------



## Ithaqua

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


>


Awesome outfit


>


I take it the race officials spotted his less than subtle cheating and disqualified him? hno: :lol:


----------



## Deanb

wow u guys know how to have fun

i gotta visit NZ! also i've been to a welcoming celebration for the NZ ambassador to israel & turkey today, which was held at this very expensive private house... he was a really nice gentleman.


----------



## Taller Better

*OMG!!!* A GORGEOUS RED SIBERIAN HUSKY!! I hope his owner takes him to the coldest part of New Zealand in the winter to enjoy some cold air!!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Kane007 said:


> Love your collection from Saturday of the Diwali festival - just shows what a melting pot Auckland is - beautiful!


Thats exactly what I love so much about Auckland - it is so diverse! :cheers:



Ithaqua said:


> Awesome outfit
> I take it the race officials spotted his less than subtle cheating and disqualified him? hno: :lol:


:lol:



Deanb said:


> wow u guys know how to have fun
> i gotta visit NZ! also i've been to a welcoming celebration for the NZ ambassador to israel & turkey today, which was held at this very expensive private house... he was a really nice gentleman.


Definitely worth the visit! :cheers:



Taller said:


> *OMG!!!* A GORGEOUS RED SIBERIAN HUSKY!! I hope his owner takes him to the coldest part of New Zealand in the winter to enjoy some cold air!!


... and what a sweet natured dog, so friendly, after taking the pic I walked up to him and patted him - they have beautiful eyes!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Auckland today 29/10/07*


































































































































































​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Auckland today 30/10/07*










Boot Camp - Les Mills


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*..... continued......*


----------



## Guest

This just says it all ..... BRILLIANT !!


----------



## Pule

Nice Pics Enigma and I hope you saved a brother who was in trouble


----------



## sth_Auk

Nice pix Mr Kf :cheers2:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

sth_Auk said:


> Nice pix Mr Kf :cheers2:





Pule said:


> Nice Pics Enigma and I hope you saved a brother who was in trouble





ENIGMA said:


> This just says it all ..... BRILLIANT !!


Thanks guys! :cheers:


----------



## Brisbaner21

Great shots!


----------



## alitezar

Great job with this thread. Auckland is truly an amazing and beautiful city.

Thanks for all the pictures


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

alitezar said:


> Great job with this thread. Auckland is truly an amazing and beautiful city.
> 
> Thanks for all the pictures


Cheers mate! :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Auckland today 9/11/07*















































































































































​


----------



## Guest

*Absolutely Gorgeous *..... I love this pic - sooooooo Auckland


----------



## ashton

^ lovely! ! I love it. . .


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

ashton said:


> ^ lovely! ! I love it. . .


Thanks Ashton! :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Auckland today 10/11/07*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Auckland Today 11/11/07*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Auckland Pano Scroll this way ==============>>>>>*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Auckland today 12/11/07*


----------



## HirakataShi

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


>


I just love this street shot above! 
But what is this thing in the picture below?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

HirakataShi said:


> I just love this street shot above!
> But what is this thing in the picture below?


Not sure which thing you are referring to but the buildings in that picture are part of the award winning Beaumont Quarter development. (residential)


----------



## angelpcm

aucland looks just amazing, it must be one of the best cities to live in


----------



## MJBU

*Very nice, the city has a very beautiful skyline, for a minute you think your looking to an American city.*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Cheers mate! :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Auckland today 14/11/07


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*

Auckland today 15/11/07



















































































Howzat!!







*​


----------



## Guest

Some gr8 captures baby-shoooz .... I love this one:


----------



## Brisbaner21

Great set!


----------



## ashton

^ I'm simply in love with the photos.


----------



## De La Canada

omg!!!! new zealand is one of the places i "must" visit before i die


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

ashton said:


> ^ I'm simply in love with the photos.


I am glad you enjoy them! :cheers:



CanuckChief said:


> omg!!!! new zealand is one of the places i "must" visit before i die


Definitely make it one on the list!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Auckland today 25/11/07

*


















































































*Santa Parade*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*........Santa parade continued*


----------



## Donkie

interesting  Go NZ !


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Donkie said:


> interesting  Go NZ !


:cheers: mate!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Here is the final batch......*


----------



## Guest

Fantastic people shots and you have captured the spirit of a Kiwi Christmas ...... Fanny-tastic !!


----------



## Brisbaner21

Looks like some great times.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Brisbaner21 said:


> Looks like some great times.


It was a lot of fun for young and old!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Auckland today 26/11/07* (and last night)


----------



## Deanb

great shots  so colorful, beautiful ppl


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Deanb said:


> great shots  so colorful, beautiful ppl


Thank you kindly! :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*First Sky Walk, SkyTower 27/11/07*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Auckland today 27/11/07*


----------



## Brisbaner21

I can't wait until the new tower is built, then SkyTower will not dominate over the skyline so greatly.


----------



## Nicco

^^ I think the Sky Tower will still dominate the Skyline...the Elliot will complement the Sky Tower rather than ''take over'' its iconic status! Hopefully the construction of the Elliott will stimulate more high rise (200m+) developments in the CBD...especially some office towers, as there is a very high demand for them!


----------



## Quall

Fabulous shots! Can't wait to visit!


----------



## Alphaville

I love Auckland - cannot wait to visit for the first time since 2001 in January!


----------



## fettekatz

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> [/CENTER]


Gotcha!


----------



## alitezar

Lovely pix Mr.Kiwi fruit


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

ashton said:


> ^ great photos! Love it ---





fettekatz said:


> Gotcha!






alitezar said:


> Lovely pix Mr.Kiwi fruit



Thanks for the comments guys :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Auckland today 07/01/08*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

​


----------



## Pule

Nice pics Mr K, keep them coming.


----------



## fettekatz

on some of the pics, new zealand already looks like a asian country... look out for mainland chinas claims


----------



## ashton

^ nice nice !!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Pule said:


> Nice pics Mr K, keep them coming.





fettekatz said:


> on some of the pics, new zealand already looks like a asian country... look out for mainland chinas claims





ashton said:


> ^ nice nice !!


Thanks for the comments guys :cheers:


----------



## Brisbaner21

Great weather.


----------



## koolkid

Auckland seems very diverse and full of fun people. My kind of place...


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^Thanks for the comments guys.... :cheers:



















































































































































































​


----------



## ashton

^ those are great shots, I will never get tired of Auckland !


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

ashton said:


> ^ those are great shots, I will never get tired of Auckland !


Thank you.... :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Auckland Rush Hour


----------



## ashton

^ Goodness... thanks for making my day right.. Seeing these pictures makes me happy.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

ashton said:


> ^ Goodness... thanks for making my day right.. Seeing these pictures makes me happy.



That is good news. :cheers:

Here are a few more


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

​


----------



## Guest

No wonder Auckland is one of the World's life-style capitals .... this says it all -


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## ashton

^ Awesome shots I smile thrice. .


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Thanks Ashton. :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## De La Canada

I'M SO JEALOUS OF YOU NEW ZEALANDERS.............GREAT JOB


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^Thanks mate :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Pule

I just love your work, great photos. I still like SAAB Cabrios, even though people are not buying them in numbers anymore.


----------



## khalek

Auckland has an awesome skyline.... very clean and beautiful city... thanks for sharing the pics...


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

khalek said:


> Auckland has an awesome skyline.... very clean and beautiful city... thanks for sharing the pics...


Thanks mate! :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Pule said:


> I just love your work, great photos. I still like SAAB Cabrios, even though people are not buying them in numbers anymore.


Thank you for the kind words Pule. :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Guest

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CessTenn

Are you kidding me??? This place is like paradise on earth.


----------



## ashton

I agree with you.. It's such a nice place to live 


CessTenn said:


> Are you kidding me??? This place is like paradise on earth.


----------



## Brisbaner21

Great shots!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

CessTenn said:


> Are you kidding me??? This place is like paradise on earth.





ashton said:


> I agree with you.. It's such a nice place to live





Brisbaner21 said:


> Great shots!


Thank you for the kind words guys....... :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Ithaqua

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


>


Groovey babe, yeah.....:cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^:cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Deanb

i gotta have a kiwi bf


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Deanb said:


> i gotta have a kiwi bf


You will find one in Auckland........:banana::banana:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Deanb

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> You will find one in Auckland........:banana::banana:


:cheers: come to Auckland and find your very own Kiwi BF!


----------



## fettekatz

>


attention, they shoot back! 





>


what the... :lol:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Deanb said:


> :cheers: come to Auckland and find your very own Kiwi BF!





fettekatz said:


> attention, they shoot back!
> 
> what the... :lol:


:lol::lol::cheers:


----------



## city_thing

Man, you can see the awkwardness on this guys face, trying to get out of talking about Hare Krishna....










"I'm uh... no thanks... sorry, no..."


----------



## Chicagoago

holy crap. i had no clue it was such a big city. the only time i ever really heard about it was when they lost power a few years ago.


----------



## Alexriga

Wow, I thouht New Zealand had great nature. But looks like it has great urban feeling too. Auckland looks amazing. Also I think level of crime is very low there. Are those asians on photos indegious maori people?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

city_thing said:


> Man, you can see the awkwardness on this guys face, trying to get out of talking about Hare Krishna....
> 
> "I'm uh... no thanks... sorry, no..."






Chicagoago said:


> holy crap. i had no clue it was such a big city. the only time i ever really heard about it was when they lost power a few years ago.


Auckland only has a population of 1.3 Million people.



Alexriga said:


> Wow, I thouht New Zealand had great nature. But looks like it has great urban feeling too. Auckland looks amazing. Also I think level of crime is very low there. Are those asians on photos indegious maori people?


Thanks for the comment - not sure which images you are referring to with regards your question.


----------



## Brisbaner21

Is the pedestrian traffic usually this busy, or was it just a nice day to be out?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Brisbaner21 said:


> Is the pedestrian traffic usually this busy, or was it just a nice day to be out?


It depends on the time of day and part of the city you are in. Queen street is busy most days and more so morning, lunch time and evening and late nights on the weekends. Obviously when there is good weather, more people tend to be out all over the show.


----------



## Delirium

wonderful images. :happy:

maybe its me, or the images but Auckland (and New zealand in general) seems to have excellent light.

i adore the _people images_, something i fear doing even with the zoom :shifty:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^ Thank you Helium :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

​


----------



## Pule

For some reason I can't afford not to visit this thread and view all your nice pics. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

​


----------



## mike7743

BLUFFMASTER_Auckland said:


> ^^OMG! So my Geography teacher was actually right when he siad that during his visit to the US, he came across many people who didnt even know what New Zealand was...or Australia for that matter!
> Some people think New Zealand is a posh suburb of Sydney? hno:



yeah, your teacher might have been on to something, it's kind of sad actually. I think we as Americans are too pre occupied with ourselves, and don't care or don't even want to pay any attention to the rest of the world to some degree. don't get me wrong there are millions of Americans that are not like myself so we're not all the same and I'll take the blame for mine..lol.. remember this is a nation with over 300 million people and is the third largest nation on earth. there are even parts here in the US that most have never even heard of. I found out about New Zealand during the movie Lord Of The Rings. I remember the producers on TV talking about where they shot the movie and I was sitting there thinking what is this New Zealand they're talking about? is it in Canada or something...(I know I know) *smacks own forehead* :lol:...I've learned a lot ever since, such a beautiful country you guys have.







Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Thanks for the comments. Well it takes balls to admit you never knew it existed. Enjoy the photos and there are plenty more to come.


yeah. great pictures as always. if you don't mind me asking, how's the diversity in New Zealand? I like to visit places that are colorful (in terms of culture and people) so it won't be a boring trip. from what I have seen so far I'm getting the impression that it would be a really interesting place to visit.


----------



## Deanb

damn it some kiwi guys r hooooot!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

mike7743 said:


> yeah. great pictures as always. if you don't mind me asking, how's the diversity in New Zealand? I like to visit places that are colorful (in terms of culture and people) so it won't be a boring trip. from what I have seen so far I'm getting the impression that it would be a really interesting place to visit.


Auckland is very diverse with over 183 different nationalities making up the people living in Auckland. It is a very interesting place to visit. Scribble it down on your list. 



Deanb said:


> damn it some kiwi guys r hooooot!


One of them could be yours!! :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Guest

Fuckig BRILLIANT ... and if nobody sees that, they are still waiting for a skyline pic (soooooooo last Century  )


----------



## Mussoda

oh, man,, nice captures on active, vibrant scenes! I'm enjoying very much!



Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> ​


A question.!. Didn't she care about you when u took her?


----------



## fettekatz

thats a nice one

http://craigsyd.zenfolio.com/img/v3/p139916216.jpg


----------



## CanadianCentaur

Auckland looks awesome!

Though I've never been to Auckland, there's a lot of little things in the pics which would remind me of Vancouver, where I visit every few months. The urban life and the lushness of the fauna, etc. Even the summer temps in Auckland remind me of Van as well (Vancouver's summers are generally very pleasant with temps in the low to mid-20s and relatively dry, as it has a distinct Mediterranean rainfall pattern).

I'll have to check Auckland out if I should visit NZ in the future. 

I've come across people who think NZ and Australia are only a short hop away from each other, but the distance between Auckland and Sydney is actually similar to between Winnipeg and Boston or Toronto to St. John's. That's nearly a 3-hour flight.


----------



## Ithaqua

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> ​


They are fine bits of honey. Thanks


----------



## Kane007

CanadianCentaur said:


> Auckland looks awesome!
> 
> Though I've never been to Auckland, there's a lot of little things in the pics which would remind me of Vancouver, where I visit every few months. The urban life and the lushness of the fauna, etc. Even the summer temps in Auckland remind me of Van as well (Vancouver's summers are generally very pleasant with temps in the low to mid-20s and relatively dry, as it has a distinct Mediterranean rainfall pattern).


What the temperatures don't show is the "real feel" or "feels like" - the humidity. In fact the temperatures are mid to high 20's normally but EXTREMELY humid - more like New Orleans or Nadi at times, so technically a "sub tropical" climate.

So you can get a day at 26C but with the steaming humidity it feels more like somewhere in the low 30's.


----------



## neorion

One of the best, if not the best picture thread I've seen on these forums. Well done!

Auckland looks fun, interesting and inviting. 

Keep the pics comin...:cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Mussoda said:


> oh, man,, nice captures on active, vibrant scenes! I'm enjoying very much!
> 
> A question.!. Didn't she care about you when u took her?


Thank you. No she did not mind at all. :cheers:



fettekatz said:


> thats a nice one
> 
> http://craigsyd.zenfolio.com/img/v3/p139916216.jpg


Thank you. 



CanadianCentaur said:


> Auckland looks awesome!
> I'll have to check Auckland out if I should visit NZ in the future.


Auckland is definitely worth checking out. Thanks for the comment. 



Ithaqua said:


> They are fine bits of honey. Thanks


:cheers:



neorion said:


> One of the best, if not the best picture thread I've seen on these forums. Well done!
> 
> Auckland looks fun, interesting and inviting.
> 
> Keep the pics comin...:cheers:


Thank you for the cool comment! - there are heaps more to come. :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Summer in the city


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

​


----------



## CanadianCentaur

Kane007 said:


> What the temperatures don't show is the "real feel" or "feels like" - the humidity. In fact the temperatures are mid to high 20's normally but EXTREMELY humid - more like New Orleans or Nadi at times, so technically a "sub tropical" climate.
> 
> So you can get a day at 26C but with the steaming humidity it feels more like somewhere in the low 30's.


Just because it gets this humid during the summer does not always make a climate subtropical. Though the definition may be kind of broad, a subtropical climate is generally defined as having the coldest month to have a mean above 0°C and the summer mean 22°C and higher. Auckland and probably most of the North Island would fit in this definition, but even cities with winters cooler than Auckland's can still have this kind of heat/humidity combination during the summer. Just go to the eastern US/Canada or China/Japan.

By the way, I've seen the heat/humidity combo get just as bad in Vancouver in the summer during some warmer days, especially as you go farther inland, where the actual temperature can be as much as 6-8 degrees higher. But eastern Canada and the northeast US are even worse, especially when you get closer to the Atlantic or the Great Lakes. Even in Toronto, the average daily maximum in July is about 26°C. Southern Ontario and Quebec and further south in the US around the Great Lakes can get just as steamy.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

​


----------



## Ithaqua

So many good things in your update.

There more hot girls than ever, thank you and thank you NZ 

I love those river boats\taxi you have there.

It looks hot there, is it?


----------



## Pule

Auckland is very colourful, Thanks for posting Mr K.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Ithaqua said:


> So many good things in your update.
> 
> There more hot girls than ever, thank you and thank you NZ
> 
> I love those river boats\taxi you have there.
> 
> It looks hot there, is it?


Thank you :cheers:
We are experiencing approx 27-28 degrees celcius highs at the moment.



Pule said:


> Auckland is very colourful, Thanks for posting Mr K.


Thank you Pule


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

​


----------



## HirakataShi

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


>


Wow! I like the crowded pedestrian crossing pic.


----------



## mike7743

wow... I'm officially in love with this city. I love how clean, diverse and modern it is. it looks like it's a very safe place too. is there a small American population in Auckland? I sure hope so..LOL..by the way what kind of camera do you use to take pictures? the quality of the pictures is quite impressive.


----------



## Neitzsche

There is a small and growing American population in the city, and all over the country. All lovely folk the one's I've meet too.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

HirakataShi said:


> Wow! I like the crowded pedestrian crossing pic.


Thank you:cheers:



mike7743 said:


> wow... I'm officially in love with this city. I love how clean, diverse and modern it is. it looks like it's a very safe place too. is there a small American population in Auckland? I sure hope so..LOL..by the way what kind of camera do you use to take pictures? the quality of the pictures is quite impressive.


Thank you for the comments. Neitzsche has summed it up nicely with regards to American population.

I am using a Canon 1DIIN


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Taller Better

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Thank you:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the comments. Neitzsche has summed it up nicely with regards to American population.
> 
> I am using a Canon 1DIIN


Great pics, Mr kiwi fruit! Just to let you know, as these are your own photos I will be moving this over to the Urban Showcase section!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Taller said:


> Great pics, Mr kiwi fruit! Just to let you know, as these are your own photos I will be moving this over to the Urban Showcase section!


Thanks Taller Better, but I am already there in the Auckland Xposed thread.


----------



## Taller Better

No problem! I am a big fan of your photography!!


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Love these pictures!!! I'm very excited to go there later this year! :banana:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## gappa

Awesome! The last pic especially reminds me of Melbourne.

What kind of lens do you use Mr kw?


----------



## Taller Better

I'm loving the pics, too. Must also hit NZ when I go to Australia! 

(do they have Cherry Ripes in NZ, too???)


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Still loving these pictures!  Damn Auckland sure have ALOT of HOT guys!!! WOW!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

gappa said:


> Awesome! The last pic especially reminds me of Melbourne.
> 
> What kind of lens do you use Mr kw?


Thank you.  I use either a Canon 16-35 F2.8L USM or a Canon 70-200 F4 L IS



Taller said:


> I'm loving the pics, too. Must also hit NZ when I go to Australia!
> 
> (do they have Cherry Ripes in NZ, too???)


Thanks Taller. Have not seen cherry ripes around - but I will keep an eye out for them..... :cheers:



CrazyAboutCities said:


> Still loving these pictures!  Damn Auckland sure have ALOT of HOT guys!!! WOW!


 :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Munichpictures1970

Nice pirctures


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Thank you Munichpictures1970


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Marky Mark

*LOL how good are you Guys ganna get ?*

This one and the Lady with the mouth full of Veges :lol::banana:are so good in this latest batch :banana:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Marky Mark said:


> This one and the Lady with the mouth full of Veges :lol::banana:are so good in this latest batch :banana:



Thank you Marky!! :banana::banana:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

​


----------



## sukceno

it's cool


----------



## Pule

And she is holding a cigarette hno:











Its nice to see South African flag as of those flying high.


----------



## Kane007

Darwin Award nominee?










NZ is so in to the sexual equality rights 










Beach traffic jam - this has to be Tamaki Drive!










You boys have been busy today. Well done!


----------



## Ithaqua

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


>


Awesome photo, so kool you caught the chooper in flight like that:banana:



>


She is so hot :cheers:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

DAMN! That guy in the shade is HOOOOOOOOT!!!!! Keep it up fabulous work!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

sukceno said:


> it's cool


Thanks sukceno 



Pule said:


> And she is holding a cigarette hno:
> 
> Its nice to see South African flag as of those flying high.


Thanks Pule - there are Saffers dotted all over the globe..... :cheers:



Kane007 said:


> Darwin Award nominee?
> 
> NZ is so in to the sexual equality rights
> 
> Beach traffic jam - this has to be Tamaki Drive!
> 
> You boys have been busy today. Well done!


Thanks Kane - We tend to get around a bit.  That is Tamaki drive for sure - given the weather and the occasion it was faster to walk :cheers:



Ithaqua said:


> Awesome photo, so kool you caught the chooper in flight like that:banana:
> 
> She is so hot :cheers:


Thank you Ithaqua. 



CrazyAboutCities said:


> DAMN! That guy in the shade is HOOOOOOOOT!!!!! Keep it up fabulous work!


There are many more just waiting for your visit!! :cheers:


----------



## Delirium

this thread fels so alive! :drool: :happy:


----------



## Taller Better

Last night after work I stopped at a Chinese restaurant to get a take-away for my dinner. 
Also waiting was a young lad from Auckland. He was beside himself with excitement about the snowstorm outdoors! LOL!


----------



## krone23

NICE CITY!!!!:nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts: perfect place to live...


----------



## Guest

(*JAFA*) Just Another Fabulous Aucklander ....


----------



## gappa

Is it illegal to talk on your phone and drive at the same time in NZ?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

gappa said:


> Is it illegal to talk on your phone and drive at the same time in NZ?



Not yet.......


----------



## city_thing

SYDNEY, I thought 'JAFA' was Kiwi slang for 'Just Another Fucking Aussie'?

Or at least that's what my Kiwi friends say


----------



## Guest

city_thing said:


> SYDNEY, I thought 'JAFA' was Kiwi slang for 'Just Another Fucking Aussie'?
> 
> Or at least that's what my Kiwi friends say


It also means Just Another FUCKING Aucklander but we have turned it around so that it is more appropriate to Auckland .... with the word FABULOUS :lol: ... you have got to love it :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Helium said:


> this thread fels so alive! :drool: :happy:





Taller said:


> Last night after work I stopped at a Chinese restaurant to get a take-away for my dinner.
> Also waiting was a young lad from Auckland. He was beside himself with excitement about the snowstorm outdoors! LOL!





krone23 said:


> NICE CITY!!!!:nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts: perfect place to live...


Thanks for the great comments guys........ :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

​


----------



## Guest

FABULOUS AUCKLANDERS  :applause: ... notice how brown the grass is in the background in pic 2 (the first time in 2 and a half years that I have seen brown grass) .... just a drop or two will go a long way but hey I am NOT complaining


----------



## webeagle12

my eyes :gunz: what this picture suppose to signify?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

webeagle12 said:


> my eyes :gunz: what this picture suppose to signify?


Art and as to what is considered art is highly subjective, much as is the interpretation of an image. Whatever your feelings or responses to this image are, they are yours........ so to you it signifies whatever you have decided it should signify.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Did he or didn't he?


----------



## gappa

Another great bunch. 

I think he made it.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Love the pictures! Last picture of giggling lady is cute!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

gappa said:


> Another great bunch.
> 
> I think he made it.


Thanks Gappa .... good guess but........


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Love the pictures! Last picture of giggling lady is cute!


Thank you CAC! :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Auckland is seen like fun city to live in! Love the pictures! The picture of woman look up to you is hilarious!


----------



## Goran™

hell u make auckland look so damn good.
nz should join the alrighty oz


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Auckland is seen like fun city to live in! Love the pictures! The picture of woman look up to you is hilarious!





Goran™ said:


> hell u make auckland look so damn good.
> nz should join the alrighty oz


Thank you for the cool comments guys :cheers:


----------



## eighty4

the women look pretty hot  did you get any pics of them ?


----------



## minimum chips

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> [/CENTER]


Good self portrait!  Now if any of us spot you in the street there is no excuse for not going up and saying hello. :lol:


----------



## eighty4

^^ lol i ran into him and sydney a few times but now im working full time, he's not as scary as he looks lol


----------



## gappa

Purrty.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

eighty4 said:


> the women look pretty hot  did you get any pics of them ?


Sorry 84 - just managed to squeeze that out of my camera in a split second 



minimum chips said:


> Good self portrait!  Now if any of us spot you in the street there is no excuse for not going up and saying hello. :lol:


Yes...... don't be shy now! 



eighty4 said:


> ^^ lol i ran into him and sydney a few times but now im working full time, he's not as scary as he looks lol


Thats not what Syd says...... 



gappa said:


> Purrty.


Thanks gappa


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Pule

This is my favourate of your last posting Mr K.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Pule said:


> This is my favourate of your last posting Mr K.


Thanks for comments Pule


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

I wonder who the cute hair belongs to...


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## ARTIFORT

Good photo


----------



## minimum chips

Hey girls. look at me look at me!!!!!!



Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> [


Love this one too. i thought that this girl was drunk or very unbalanced on her feet until I scrolled down to find out she was on a skateboard.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^:lol::lol::lol:

Love the pictures!!!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

MonsieurAquilone said:


> I wonder who the cute hair belongs to...






minimum chips said:


> Hey girls. look at me look at me!!!!!!
> Love this one too. i thought that this girl was drunk or very unbalanced on her feet until I scrolled down to find out she was on a skateboard.


He has yet to discover the power of fish and chips - so a dive will have to do for now! 



CrazyAboutCities said:


> ^^:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Love the pictures!!!


Thanks CAC :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

​


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^ Oooo Beautiful building!!! Is it just got built? 

Love the pictures!!!


----------



## Nicco

i dunno if AMAZING's enough!


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

BLUFFMASTER_Auckland said:


> i dunno if AMAZING's enough!


Agreed.


----------



## Milan Luka

And I agree with everything everyone else has ever said. Welcome back! Now get back out there and take some more photos! :cheers:


----------



## gappa

More photos please. 


Pretty please.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

BLUFFMASTER_Auckland said:


> i dunno if AMAZING's enough!





MonsieurAquilone said:


> Agreed.





Milan Luka said:


> And I agree with everything everyone else has ever said. Welcome back! Now get back out there and take some more photos! :cheers:





gappa said:


> More photos please.
> 
> 
> Pretty please.


Hi Guys, thanks for the cool comments. Here are a few from the past two weeks.



















































































































































































​


----------



## gappa

Thank you.


----------



## Shezan

l notice ther's an huge japanese community in Auckland..

good pics, thanx 1


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

gappa said:


> Thank you.


My pleasure :cheers:



Shezan said:


> l notice ther's an huge japanese community in Auckland..
> 
> good pics, thanx 1


Thank you. A huge Asian community - Japanese, Chinese, Korean - all good! :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Nicco

Hey What are they doing to the Vulcan building?


----------



## Deanb

I think i'm about to compose a new song entitled "I love Kiwi boys"


----------



## minimum chips

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> [/CENTER]


Clap clap clap. Good to see this thread is still going. Lotsa great photos. I like the movement and urgency in this one (does that make sense, just dont want to sound pretencious. :cheers:


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Deanb said:


> I think i'm about to compose a new song entitled "I love Kiwi boys"


You're too kind! 


Nice photos Mr. KF. You're used to me saying that now though. :lol:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

BLUFFMASTER_Auckland said:


> Hey What are they doing to the Vulcan building?


I think it is a bit of a clean up......:banana:



Deanb said:


> I think i'm about to compose a new song entitled "I love Kiwi boys"


It will be a big hit! :cheers:



minimum chips said:


> Clap clap clap. Good to see this thread is still going. Lotsa great photos. I like the movement and urgency in this one (does that make sense, just dont want to sound pretencious. :cheers:


Hey minchips thanks for the comment. Good observation! 



MonsieurAquilone said:


> You're too kind!
> 
> Nice photos Mr. KF. You're used to me saying that now though. :lol:


Well don't stop now MA!  Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Guest

:applause: ... this one is so atmospheric and one of my all time faves  ...


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful collection of pics :cheers:


----------



## Milan Luka

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


>


Nice to see some people arent affected by rain. 

Gee you sure had some rain up there! Bet you enjoyed getting home and drying off and getting all rugged up when your day out photographing had finished. Thanks for braving the elements for our visual edification man.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

SYDNEY said:


> :applause: ... this one is so atmospheric and one of my all time faves  ...


*smooch*



christos-greece said:


> Wonderful collection of pics :cheers:


Thanks christos 



Milan Luka said:


> Nice to see some people arent affected by rain.
> 
> Gee you sure had some rain up there! Bet you enjoyed getting home and drying off and getting all rugged up when your day out photographing had finished. Thanks for braving the elements for our visual edification man.


My pleasure Milan :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## MonsieurAquilone

I remember seeing them as well, curious as to what the whole stunt was about.









Haha, very High Street. 

Lovely photos Oh Great Kiwifruit.

(Sorry about this comment making the thread add a page and forcing everyone to go back one, I hope it doesn't detract from the wonderful photograhpic mastery that your photos possess. )


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

LOVE THE PICTURES!!!! It is soooo REAL!!! Can't wait to go there!!! :banana:


----------



## Kiss the Rain

Damn, maybe i really should've gone to auckland for uni.


----------



## Ithaqua

>


 this looks very intresting, what was it?


----------



## Justme

Fantastic collection of street photos. 

Do you have any suburban photos of Auckland? In particular, West Auckland, Waitakere City?


----------



## Svartmetall

Justme said:


> Fantastic collection of street photos.
> 
> Do you have any suburban photos of Auckland? In particular, West Auckland, Waitakere City?


I can grab some at some point if you give me a particular place out there. I generally find the suburbs pretty boring but I'll gladly take some shots as I know that Mr KF and Enigma never venture in to them as they absolutely hate suburbs as a rule.


----------



## Justme

Svartmetall said:


> I can grab some at some point if you give me a particular place out there. I generally find the suburbs pretty boring but I'll gladly take some shots as I know that Mr KF and Enigma never venture in to them as they absolutely hate suburbs as a rule.


Thanks for the offer. I wouldn't want you to go to any trouble though. I also am not terribly fond of the suburbs, but when I was much younger I did live in Henderson and Massey, and wondered what those places look like today. I imagine Henderson Square (Westfield WestCity these days I guess) is completely different.

So year, don't go to any trouble, but if you ever find yourself in that part of Auckland with a camera and post the shots up on these here forums, you would at least have one guy on the otherside of the planet taking interest ;O)


----------



## christos-greece

Nice pics :cheers:


----------



## fettekatz

nice deers :nuts:


----------



## Milan Luka

Hey Mr KF can I add this here?



GoluBoy said:


> ^^ :lol: Hi There!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Milan Luka said:


> Hey Mr KF can I add this here?



Thanks Milan - glad you enjoyed it! 

Here are a few more :banana:



































































































​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## MelboyPete

Auckland looks very cosmopolitan. IMO the skyline would look ordinary without Skytower however with Skytower the skyline looks amazing especially at night.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^

You are quite right!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Deanb

it seems like the cleanest and wettest city in the world lol


----------



## mike7743

this city is purely amazing, it's sad that most of us out here never even heard of it or can't even find it on a map. great pics man.


----------



## Nicco

^^ Dont confuse it for Auckland in California lol


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful :banana2:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

christos-greece said:


> Wonderful :banana2:


Thank you :cheers:



BLUFFMASTER_Auckland said:


> ^^ Dont confuse it for Auckland in California lol


:lol:



mike7743 said:


> this city is purely amazing, it's sad that most of us out here never even heard of it or can't even find it on a map. great pics man.


Bottom Right hand corner of the World map (If Europe is in the centre) - right next to Australia 



Deanb said:


> it seems like the cleanest and wettest city in the world lol


Lots of rain this time of the year


----------



## henrypan123

Really a beautiful city！I like it！


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Deanb said:


> i loved the "let's keep it clean" idea - was it really a bus stop or just a picture full of litter?


The one is a bus stop with the littler in the glass and the other is just an image matched to the scene behind the bus stop, to make it look like the road is full of litter.



TRMD said:


> Great photos! Can't wait to visit


Hurry on over :cheers:



Deanb said:


> I just love the way ppl dress! like really up to date, and very stylish!
> 
> btw, what's the name of the largest and central park in the city?


Albert Park is the main one near the University. Then you have Western Park in Ponsonby and Meyers PArk which is also in the CBD. 




henrypan123 said:


> Really a beautiful city！I like it！


:cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Neitzsche

Particularly dramatic shots there Mr KF, very nice.


----------



## Nicco

Yeah one ofthe best of AKL ive seen


----------



## Milan Luka

Swoon. Too many good shots to try and narrow down favs.

1) What a neat little lobby. 2) Vrlo dobro! I'll take the one on the right. 3) Is that a tripod or have you bunged your leg up?



Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


>


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Neitzsche said:


> Particularly dramatic shots there Mr KF, very nice.


Thank you Neizshe :cheers:



BLUFFMASTER_Auckland said:


> Yeah one ofthe best of AKL ive seen


Thats quite a compliment BLUFFMASTER. :cheers:



Milan Luka said:


> Swoon. Too many good shots to try and narrow down favs.
> 
> 1) What a neat little lobby. 2) Vrlo dobro! I'll take the one on the right. 3) Is that a tripod or have you bunged your leg up?


1. That neat little lobby is just off Queen in Shortland street. 
2. 
3. That is a monopod that I use for the 360's. To make it easier to stitch the 7-9 images, I need to rotate the camera in portrait orientation around the nodal point or eye of the lens. The monopod beats having to carry around a tripod and is far superior than my handheld attempts.


----------



## Pule

This one just do it for me and not just the photo but the urban feel also. Lovely shot Mr K.



>


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Pule said:


> This one just do it for me and not just the photo but the urban feel also. Lovely shot Mr K.



Thank you kindly Pule :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Quall

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


>


Awesome shot!


----------



## MelbourneMaverick

SYDNEY said:


> I agree that Auckland is rather soulless BUT I have to disagree that the whole of NZ is also soulless - take Wellington for example, a whole lot of heart and a whole lot of soul there


sorry the only souls in NZ are the millions of sheep the rest of it is devoid of life.
as many people there may be there.


----------



## Deanb

I'm sorry but I can't take it anymore


I just can't put up with it... 


this city LOOKS perfect - clean, very friendly, interesting, beautiful streets, very green, very stylish

the girls - beautiful and stylish

the boys - HOT. never seen so many really hot, handsome young guys on one single thread, and I've viewed a lot of threads... 

thank you for showing me so many parts and scenes of this city.

All I've got to do now is move there and marry a handsome and smart guy and that's it... and I assure you it'll happen


----------



## Alphaville

MelbourneMaverick said:


> sorry the only souls in NZ are the millions of sheep the rest of it is devoid of life.
> as many people there may be there.


You clearly have not been to New Zealand then.


----------



## MelbourneMaverick

Alphaville said:


> You clearly have not been to New Zealand then.


you clearly have not got a brain.


----------



## Quall

You clearly have never been to Sudbury.


----------



## Alphaville

MelbourneMaverick said:


> you clearly have not got a brain.


Great response. Clearly validated my view that have not been to New Zealand, therefore your opinion that it is soulless is unwarranted. Thanks!:cheer:


----------



## Guest

MelbourneMaverick said:


> sorry the only souls in NZ are the millions of sheep the rest of it is devoid of life.
> as many people there may be there.


*YAY* - We have a troll (enjoy what limited time you have left here at SSC mate)


----------



## Shezan

lovely place and architecture..


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Milan Luka

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


>


:applause:

Once again all great photos. Really like these two. I love the way you capture the city as it goes about its business.


----------



## Quall

kay:

May I ask what lenses you're using?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

TRMD said:


> kay:
> 
> May I ask what lenses you're using?


That was the Canon 70-200 F4 L IS.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Milan Luka said:


> :applause:
> 
> Once again all great photos. Really like these two. I love the way you capture the city as it goes about its business.


Thanks Milan - it is my favourite photography style in terms of enjoyment :banana:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

​


----------



## Bronteboy

Wonderful photos again. We're all becoming more interested in Auckland as it develops a truly great city feel.

I've only been there once, years ago. Wonderful harbour setting, like Sydney - but for some reason I always most remember reading the sad pioneer stories on the tall headstones of an historic old graveyard, which was on the slope of a steep hill down the other side of the main CBD ridge. It was below the hotel I was staying at, and near Time magazine's NZ offices nearby (which I was visiting).

Can you place it?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^

Is that not the Symonds street cemetery?

http://www.rosarosam.com/gardens/grafton/grafton_index.htm

http://www.zoomin.co.nz/map/nz/auckland/eden+terrace/-symonds+street+cemetery+cbd/


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Quall

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> That was the Canon 70-200 F4 L IS.


Thanks.


----------



## Nicco

Bronteboy said:


> Wonderful photos again. We're all becoming more interested in Auckland as it develops a truly great city feel.
> 
> I've only been there once, years ago. Wonderful harbour setting, like Sydney - but for some reason I always most remember reading the sad pioneer stories on the tall headstones of an historic old graveyard, which was on the slope of a steep hill down the other side of the main CBD ridge. It was below the hotel I was staying at, and near Time magazine's NZ offices nearby (which I was visiting).
> 
> Can you place it?


I reckon the Symonds Road cemetry can be better prserved


----------



## StevenW

Very nice photos. I'd love to visit Aukland one day.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Bronteboy said:


> Wonderful photos again.





TRMD said:


> Thanks.





StevenW said:


> Very nice photos. I'd love to visit Aukland one day.


Thanks for the comments guys! :cheers:


----------



## mike7743

Great pics, the city officials who are responsible for Tourism for the city of Auckland owe you big time, obviously you're doing them a favor and also doing a much better job exposing Auckland to others. city is very modern, and clean. very impressing, not to mention the quality of the pictures you've posted.



whts with the hate from Australians tho? is there some kind of beef going on between Australians and New Zealanders? whenever I see a negative post about this flawless city in this city it's always from an Australian. the little things that makes you go hmmm.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great photos Mr Kiwi Fruit. One gets a really good feeling of Auckland when looking through your pictures.


----------



## Milan Luka

mike7743 said:


> whts with the hate from Australians tho? is there some kind of beef going on between Australians and New Zealanders? whenever I see a negative post about this flawless city in this city it's always from an Australian. the little things that makes you go hmmm.


Hope you dont mind me spamming your thread just to answer this Mr KF.

Hmmm. Theres always been a beef between these two countries. Its generally meant in good humor and taken as such but then there are always idiots from both sides who cross the line. They tend to be people who havent visited the other country either I think. Also because we Australians love making fun of Kiwis- you arent allowed to make comments about Aboriginals, Chinese or any other group- thats obviously racism, yet those same comments are OK when directed at NZers. As an Australian living in New Zealand I do feel I have be careful with what I say- i think we are born with a superiority complex that doesnt rub so well with the easy going Kiwi attitude.


----------



## Neitzsche

mike7743 said:


> whts with the hate from Australians tho? is there some kind of beef going on between Australians and New Zealanders? whenever I see a negative post about this flawless city in this city it's always from an Australian. the little things that makes you go hmmm.


The kiwi-ozzie rivalry is almost always in good spirit. It largely revolves around sport, so it's usually us kiwi's that are most sore. But when traveling overseas whenever kiwis and ozzies bump into each other we always get along famously. I've most certainly found that to be the case. As for those that take it personally and get bitter, meh, there are idiots everywhere.

edit: snap mr luka. btw you are living around one eyed cantabrians, but that's another story.


----------



## Milan Luka

^^:lol: Nema na cemu! You are so right there man, those Cantabrians are a little different. :yes:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

mike7743 said:


> Great pics, the city officials who are responsible for Tourism for the city of Auckland owe you big time, obviously you're doing them a favor and also doing a much better job exposing Auckland to others. city is very modern, and clean. very impressing, not to mention the quality of the pictures you've posted.
> 
> whts with the hate from Australians tho? is there some kind of beef going on between Australians and New Zealanders? whenever I see a negative post about this flawless city in this city it's always from an Australian. the little things that makes you go hmmm.


Thanks for the kind words mike7743. :cheers: With regards to the rivalry I think Milan and Neitzsche have pretty much summed it up. All in good spirit!



Bristol Mike said:


> Great photos Mr Kiwi Fruit. One gets a really good feeling of Auckland when looking through your pictures.


Thank you Bristol Mike. 



Milan Luka said:


> Hope you dont mind me spamming your thread just to answer this Mr KF.
> 
> Hmmm. Theres always been a beef between these two countries. Its generally meant in good humor and taken as such but then there are always idiots from both sides who cross the line. They tend to be people who havent visited the other country either I think. Also because we Australians love making fun of Kiwis- you arent allowed to make comments about Aboriginals, Chinese or any other group- thats obviously racism, yet those same comments are OK when directed at NZers. As an Australian living in New Zealand I do feel I have be careful with what I say- i think we are born with a superiority complex that doesnt rub so well with the easy going Kiwi attitude.





Neitzsche said:


> The kiwi-ozzie rivalry is almost always in good spirit. It largely revolves around sport, so it's usually us kiwi's that are most sore. But when traveling overseas whenever kiwis and ozzies bump into each other we always get along famously. I've most certainly found that to be the case. As for those that take it personally and get bitter, meh, there are idiots everywhere.
> 
> edit: snap mr luka. btw you are living around one eyed cantabrians, but that's another story.


Thanks for the concise answer guys !


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## CrazyAboutCities

TRMD said:


> *I think they call them g-strings there..?*
> 
> Wicked shots Mr KF


Yes That is another word for thong.


----------



## christos-greece

AMAZING INDEED :cheers:


----------



## Leo10Rio

Awesome!!


----------



## eastadl

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Very cool pictures!  Is it very common in New Zealand that real men like to wear thongs?


:lol::lol: this is a surf-boat thing. For years and years, the surf lifesavers give themselves a big "wedgie" so they can slide their asses better on the seats in those boats. Aparently if they leave their speedos as normal, they hurt their bottom when trying to row, so they pull them right up!

great shots btw


----------



## DML2

Wicked pics! :applause:
Auckland is lucky to have these great photographers rep'n us!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

christos-greece said:


> Now i saw that...
> Very nice updated pics here too


Thanks Christos :cheers:



CrazyAboutCities said:


> Very cool pictures!  Is it very common in New Zealand that real men like to wear thongs?


Thanks CrazyAboutCities. This has been explained very eloquently by eastadl below - the are just speedos that have been rearranged. 



Deanb said:


> god!! Kiwi guys r amazing!!!


What are you waiting for Deanb? 



Skyline_FFM said:


> As always, very nice pictures of great Tāmaki-makau-rau in Aotearoa!


Thank you Skyline_FFM



Brisbaner21 said:


> Great shots mate.


Thanks Brisbaner21. :cheers:



TRMD said:


> I think they call them g-strings there..?
> 
> Wicked shots Mr KF


Thank you TRMD. :cheers:



AllSP said:


> i love this country!!!
> i have been in Piha beach ones:
> 
> Thanks for share this photos. :cheers:


Thanks AllSP - it was my pleasure 




christos-greece said:


> AMAZING INDEED :cheers:


Thank you!



Leo10Rio said:


> Awesome!!


Thanks Leo10Rio :cheers:



eastadl said:


> :lol::lol: this is a surf-boat thing. For years and years, the surf lifesavers give themselves a big "wedgie" so they can slide their asses better on the seats in those boats. Aparently if they leave their speedos as normal, they hurt their bottom when trying to row, so they pull them right up!
> 
> great shots btw


Thanks for the eloquent comment eastadl :cheers:



DML2 said:


> Wicked pics! :applause:
> Auckland is lucky to have these great photographers rep'n us!


Thank you DML2 :cheers:




City to Devonport

Vodafone Building, Fanshawe Street with SKyTower in the background










Reflection of Precinct residential apartments 










The Civic Theatre, Queen Street bathed in afternoon sun










Adrenalin seekers on the vertical bungee situated at the site of the pending 63 Level 'The Elliot'










'Motorbike'










Late afternoon corner of K'road and Pitt street with the new Naval bar flying the gay flag










Auckland Viaduct - the new Cargo bar and restaurant, previously the Loaded Hog.










Ongoing construction of Deloitte building - Queen Street










21 Queen street refurbishment nearing completion externally










Cruise liner passenger terminal as seen from PWC building, Quay Str










Busker - Queen Elizabeth II Square










Number 1 queen street (Coffee shop) with the Ferry Building in the background










Ferry on the way to Devonport










Photo op










Devonport Wharf



















Devonport shops










Ponsonby at night

Art Station










cocco restaurant










Clothing shop










Japanese restaurant










Dance floor


----------



## eighty4

nice to see you've been out and about again :cheers: 

now answer ya facebook messages so you me and syd can meet up


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Awesome pictures!!! K'road and Pitt street are Auckland's gay streets right?


----------



## eighty4

^^ lol @ gay streets. I dont know about Pitt street but K'road is more famous for its transvestites from what i've gathered


----------



## Svartmetall

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Awesome pictures!!! K'road and Pitt street are Auckland's gay streets right?


Auckland doesn't really have a "Gay Ghetto" as such, more a nightclub district where there are more than an average amount of gay nightclubs. K'Rd is probably the closest thing we have to a gay area. Pitt st, probably not.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice -as always- :cheers:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Svartmetall said:


> Auckland doesn't really have a "Gay Ghetto" as such, more a nightclub district where there are more than an average amount of gay nightclubs. K'Rd is probably the closest thing we have to a gay area. Pitt st, probably not.


Ahhh I see... I am curious about Auckland's gay neighborhood... Just for comparison with other cities' gay neighborhoods.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

eighty4 said:


> nice to see you've been out and about again :cheers:
> 
> now answer ya facebook messages so you me and syd can meet up


Thanks 84! Wednesday it is - see FB for details.......:cheers:



CrazyAboutCities said:


> Awesome pictures!!! K'road and Pitt street are Auckland's gay streets right?


K'road is where you will find most of the gay hangouts in about a kilometer stretch - they are, in no order
Family Bar
NV Bar (Below Family)
Naval and family - diagonally opposite Family
Kamo - restaurant and Bar
Urge - (No twinks)
Caluzzi - Drag shows
and there are a few more whose names escape me. There are also a few Bi-monthly gay dance nights that are hosted at different spots in K'road - so all pretty much happening there.



eighty4 said:


> ^^ lol @ gay streets. I dont know about Pitt street but K'road is more famous for its transvestites from what i've gathered


That is pretty much the stereotype so you gotta visit K'road more often at night 84 



Svartmetall said:


> Auckland doesn't really have a "Gay Ghetto" as such, more a nightclub district where there are more than an average amount of gay nightclubs. K'Rd is probably the closest thing we have to a gay area. Pitt st, probably not.


Ghetto? I thought that term was used only when referring to straight areas? :lol:



christos-greece said:


> Very nice -as always- :cheers:


Thank you Christos :cheers:



CrazyAboutCities said:


> Ahhh I see... I am curious about Auckland's gay neighborhood... Just for comparison with other cities' gay neighborhoods.


Generally the gay folk are scattered all over the place, but 'double income, no kids' kind of relationships tend to prefer inner city living and thus areas like Ponsonby and Grey Lynn (commonly referred to as Gay Lynn) are good examples. (Grey Lynne is an inner residential suburb of Auckland City, and is located three kilometres to the west of the city centre, while Ponsonby is two kilometres West)


Around the city

Lumley Centre Artworks










Emily Place residential apartments










Vulcan Lane cafes (Vulcan lane probably gets it name from the Vulcan Foundry that stood nearby 
and as the area long ago used to attract undesirables, it was evidently referred to less officially as ‘ Vultures Lane'.










New Pita shop - Vulcan Lane










High Street Wedding










Burger King - Swanson Lane










Bike Rental Station with 21 Queen Street in background










Making a dash for the ferry










St Patrick's Square gets new lawn










Roof and cranes of Deloittes building with Hauraki Gulf in the Background




























Westpac building Britomart Quay Street(Customs house- new - LHS Silver one, Charter House- refurbishment of existing building - RHS Silver one)


----------



## vigiliant

auckland is my dream city :applause: it's just awesome.. great shots mr.kiwi :cheers: i hope some day i'll come to visit this country


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Amazing pictures!!! I see that new Deloitte Center is leased out... Auckland's economy still doing so well?


----------



## ale2785

Auckland looks amazing. I am moving there march, and I can't wait! :banana:


----------



## christos-greece

Cool :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

vigiliant said:


> auckland is my dream city :applause: it's just awesome.. great shots mr.kiwi :cheers: i hope some day i'll come to visit this country


Thank you vigiliant - hurry on over as soon as you can! :cheers:



CrazyAboutCities said:


> Amazing pictures!!! I see that new Deloitte Center is leased out... Auckland's economy still doing so well?


Thanks CrazyAboutCities :cheers: - I suppose it depends on who you listen to, Auckland has been in a recession and latest reports say we are almost out of it - internationally however everyone seems to be talking doom and gloom. 



ale2785 said:


> Auckland looks amazing. I am moving there march, and I can't wait! :banana:


Thanks ale278, that is exciting news. May your wait pass in a flash! 



christos-greece said:


> Cool :cheers:


Thanks christos! 


*
Trains, Buses and all sorts*

Britomart Station Queen Street



















Train interior










Sylvia Park Train Station










Orakei Basin










Orakei Station










Link Bus (The link does a circular route around and through the city in both directions every 15 minutes)










*
All sorts*

Installation art Newmarket





































Houses Ponsonby




















I would like to take this opportunity to wish all you guys a Merry Christmas and thank you for taking the time to reply to this thread throughout the last year.










Christmas lights Franklin Road (Ponsonby)


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Merry Christmas to you MrKF and your other half
Thanks for all the reat pics and looking forward to seeing more in 2009

Take care


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper

Nice tour


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Love the pictures!

Merry Christmas to everyone here!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

KIWIKAAS said:


> Merry Christmas to you MrKF and your other half
> Thanks for all the reat pics and looking forward to seeing more in 2009
> 
> Take care


Thank you for the kind words KIWIKAAS. :cheers:



CanadianSkyScraper said:


> Nice tour


Thanks CanadiaSkyScraper 



CrazyAboutCities said:


> Love the pictures!
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone here!


Cheers CrazyAboutCities :cheers:



*
Chilling, Shopping and Summer Days*

Cornwall Park













































































































Broadway Street Newmarket




























Nuffield Street Newmarket



















Kohimarama (Also known as Kohi, is a coastal residential suburb,
located to the east of the city.)










Mission Bay (Mission Bay is a suburb located seven kilometres to the east of 
the city centre, on the southern shore of the Waitemata Harbour)










Bus ride - Rangitoto can be seen in the distance (Rangitoto Island is a volcanic island in the Hauraki Gulf near Auckland. 
The 5.5 km wide island is an iconic and widely visible landmark of Auckland with its distinctive symmetrical shield volcano cone rising 260 metre (850 ft) high over the Hauraki Gulf. 
Rangitoto is the most recent and the largest (2311 hectares) of the approximately 50 volcanoes of the Auckland Volcanic Field.)



















St Heliers (Saint Heliers is a residential Auckland City suburb, located at the eastern end of the city)























































Briotmart train Station with 21 Queen street to the left 










From L to R, Tower Insurance, 21 Queen Street, AMP, PWC buildings with HSBC building peeping through on the RHS










In Auckland it is possible to view both the sunrise and sunset over the sea by undertaking a short 45km drive.

Sunrise over Waitemata Harbour










Sunset viewed from Muriwai Beach


----------



## Avalanix

>


lol
My sister worked for Nando`s as she spent a year in New Zealand.
Nice city !
Greetings from Germany !


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Avalanix said:


> lol
> My sister worked for Nando`s as she spent a year in New Zealand.
> Nice city !
> Greetings from Germany !


Thank you Avalanix and greetings. (Trivia: Nando's is originally from South Africa.)



*Random Stuff*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^ Love the pictures!!! I am curious how much it costs to do skyjump? I want to try it when I visit Auckland.


----------



## Brisbaner21

I went up into the SkyTower, but never could do the jump. I hate heights... Great set as always.


----------



## Pule

Mr K, I'm working this holidays and we not busy but your pics just make want to come to work everyday.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Brillitant photos Mr KF.










^^ I especially like this one. :drool:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

CrazyAboutCities said:


> ^^ Love the pictures!!! I am curious how much it costs to do skyjump? I want to try it when I visit Auckland.


Thanks CrazyAboutCities. I think the skyjump is in the region of NZ$130.



Brisbaner21 said:


> I went up into the SkyTower, but never could do the jump. I hate heights... Great set as always.


I wouldn't mind doing the skywalk, but not the jump :cheers:



Pule said:


> Mr K, I'm working this holidays and we not busy but your pics just make want to come to work everyday.


Thanks Pule!!! Glad you are enjoying the pics. :cheers:



MonsieurAquilone said:


> Brillitant photos Mr KF.
> 
> ^^ I especially like this one. :drool:


Thank you MonsieurAquilone. 



*
HAPPY NEW YEAR!*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^ Awesome! I can see Auckland and Seattle have a lot of things in common! Here in Seattle, Space Needle had firework display show for New Year's Day too.


----------



## Brisbaner21

Nice!

It bothered me though, most of the world was saying the first "big" city to bring in the New Year was Sydney, but in truth it was Auckland.


----------



## Justme

They do have a point. Auckland ain't big.


----------



## Brisbaner21

Justme said:


> They do have a point. Auckland ain't big.


It still should be mentioned. With a skyline like that, and a good fireworks show, yes, it should be mentioned. 1.4 million definately gives it some credit.


----------



## Justme

Brisbaner21 said:


> It still should be mentioned. With a skyline like that, and a good fireworks show, yes, it should be mentioned. 1.4 million definately gives it some credit.


It gets mentioned because it's the largest city in the first country to see the new year. Not because it has 1.4million people. There are over 100 metropolitan area's in Europe alone with 1million or more. Basically NZ is the first country (excusing tiny pacific islands maybe) to greet the new year so it usually gets a mention, then they move to Sydney because of the large and famous fireworks display, then to other cities around the world.

If NZ wasn't the first to greet the new year then trust me, Auckland wouldn't get a mention. And it has nothing to do with the skyline. Outside of this forum, precious few people care about skylines.


----------



## Brisbaner21

Justme said:


> It gets mentioned because it's the largest city in the first country to see the new year. Not because it has 1.4million people. There are over 100 metropolitan area's in Europe alone with 1million or more. Basically NZ is the first country (excusing tiny pacific islands maybe) to greet the new year so it usually gets a mention, then they move to Sydney because of the large and famous fireworks display, then to other cities around the world.
> 
> If NZ wasn't the first to greet the new year then trust me, Auckland wouldn't get a mention. And it has nothing to do with the skyline. Outside of this forum, precious few people care about skylines.


Your missing my point completely. I am just saying, it is the first major city to bring in the new year. I don't care where New Zealand stands on all of this. Auckland holds a big light as far as cities go in Australia/New Zealand. Yes, Sydney's fireworks show is big, but I know for a fact ABC, NBC and other broadcasting stations in the U.S. and Canada would be interesting in seeing Auckland and mentioning it, and where the hell does Europe fit in any of this? I really could careless about Europe in this point. New Zealand and Australia welcome the new year well before Europe.


----------



## Justme

Brisbaner21 said:


> Your missing my point completely. I am just saying, it is the first major city to bring in the new year. I don't care where New Zealand stands on all of this. Auckland holds a big light as far as cities go in Australia/New Zealand. Yes, Sydney's fireworks show is big, but I know for a fact ABC, NBC and other broadcasting stations in the U.S. and Canada would be interesting in seeing Auckland and mentioning it, and where the hell does Europe fit in any of this? I really could careless about Europe in this point. New Zealand and Australia welcome the new year well before Europe.


:lol: I think you need a grip on reality. Let me put Auckland into perspective. It may roll off the tongues in Australia but go a little bit further away and few people know or even hear anything about it. I have yet to meet a person in Germany who has heard of Auckland, or could remember it's name, unless they had travelled to NZ themselves, and trust me, not many have.

This is not putting Auckland down, it's just the way it is. Just as if you went to your workplace next week and asked anyone about Essen. Essen is a city in Germany with an Urban population of over 5million and I doubt anyone you know will ever had heard of it, or at least know much about it, and why should they? Just like Auckland, it's on the other side of the world and isn't a big global player.

Some cities are like this. 

Auckland is NOT mentioned on the news because it is a BIG city. Because it isn't. It may seem big from your perspective, but in all honesty, its really quite small.

Auckland is NOT mentioned also as you alluded to because of it's skyline. That is simply preposterous

Auckland _is_ mentioned (this year and not every I must add) regarding the new years fireworks because it is in NZ which is the first country to see the new year come in. That is the _only_ reason.

You can delude yourself in as many ways as you like, but reality won't change.

I am not putting Auckland down here. Being small is not a crime, nor is the fact it's not well known globally. It's just the way it is.

And if you didn't understand the comment about European cities over a million, then you really should examine your conceptual ability. The point was pretty clear that if, like you said, Auckland was mentioned because it's a _big_ city of 1.4million and not because of it's geographical location in relation to the international date line, then it would also be logical that any number of those 100+ cities of the same population or higher should also be shown. Think about it, it's not rocket science.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^ I have to disagree on this. A lot of Americans here in USA have heard of Auckland. I am sure many of us didn't know what Auckland really looked like. For example, I heard of Auckland but never know what it looked like until I saw the pictures on this thread. It blew my mind off and I showed some of my friends this pictures. It blew their minds off and they are interested to visit Auckland as well. TV stations here in USA didn't show Auckland's new year fireworks in USA only show Sydney. My city, Seattle doesn't have a million resident but metro area is nearby 4 million people but Seattle isn't that big city yet and a lot of people around the world recognized Seattle and got on television for New Year's Day. It bothered me that Auckland didn't get on television as first big city to celebrate New Year's Day on television. Auckland deserves to be world recognized.


----------



## Justme

CrazyAboutCities said:


> ^^ I have to disagree on this. A lot of Americans here in USA have heard of Auckland. I am sure many of us didn't know what Auckland really looked like. For example, I heard of Auckland but never know what it looked like until I saw the pictures on this thread. It blew my mind off and I showed some of my friends this pictures. It blew their minds off and they are interested to visit Auckland as well. TV stations here in USA didn't show Auckland's new year fireworks in USA only show Sydney. My city, Seattle doesn't have a million resident but metro area is nearby 4 million people but Seattle isn't that big city yet and a lot of people around the world recognized Seattle and got on television for New Year's Day. It bothered me that Auckland didn't get on television as first big city to celebrate New Year's Day on television. Auckland deserves to be world recognized.


Well, Seattle is on the same coast as Auckland, so it does have a closer connection. Still, despite that, you still make my point. Just hearing of a place and not knowing anything of it is not much difference to not knowing about it. Also, if I was to ask someone "Have they heard of Auckland", the response maybe a yes, but if I was to ask someone "Name the three largest cities of New Zealand" The answer would be quite different.

Your point on Seattle is exactly what I mean. Seattle wasn't showed on any of the television broadcasts that I saw for the celebrations, NY however was. Naturally, NY being the most important city in the US before moving on to another country. Not all country's were shown, even here in Europe only half a dozen cities were shown. So, Auckland was shown on the UK news I saw (not German) because of it being the country which is the first to see the new year.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

CrazyAboutCities said:


> ^^ Awesome! I can see Auckland and Seattle have a lot of things in common! Here in Seattle, Space Needle had firework display show for New Year's Day too.





Brisbaner21 said:


> Nice!


Thanks guys! :cheers:



*
A few Random people shots over New Years*


































































































































































​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Evening Twilight*


----------



## Svartmetall

CrazyAboutCities said:


> ^^ I have to disagree on this. A lot of Americans here in USA have heard of Auckland. I am sure many of us didn't know what Auckland really looked like. For example, I heard of Auckland but never know what it looked like until I saw the pictures on this thread. It blew my mind off and I showed some of my friends this pictures. It blew their minds off and they are interested to visit Auckland as well. TV stations here in USA didn't show Auckland's new year fireworks in USA only show Sydney. My city, Seattle doesn't have a million resident but metro area is nearby 4 million people but Seattle isn't that big city yet and a lot of people around the world recognized Seattle and got on television for New Year's Day. It bothered me that Auckland didn't get on television as first big city to celebrate New Year's Day on television. Auckland deserves to be world recognized.


You are talking about a city in your own country being featured on your countries TV networks though. Auckland doesn't put on a good show for new years, the fireworks are dismal and most places to be covered by international TV networks put on a good show. Sydney is well known as putting on a fantastic display, especially compared to our few minutes of puffs of smoke from the sky tower - it simply isn't worth featuring. 

Looking beyond the "biggest city needs to be featured", it would be much better to feature a real display from NZ such as the huge party in Gisbourne which is officially one of the first cities to welcome in the new year being NZ's most Eastern city of note. They also put on an amazing party with live concerts, something which puts Auckland to shame. 

By the way, Auckland was featured on American news networks as being the first major city to welcome in Christmas! 

This is what Auckland got for new years though - not something that international networks would bother covering as it is pretty disappointing:






To Mr Kiwi Fruit. I apologise from having to wade into this debate and detract from your excellent photography. You keep up the good work! I only wish I could see more cities graced by your excellent vision as I'd like to see what you make of various cities worldwide.


----------



## wolkenbestormer

well I prefer Wellington above Auckland however de Riverfront of Auckland is really nice. It is now almost a year since I have been in New Zealand and I still miss it. It is such a beautiful country. People living there are really blessed.


----------



## Svartmetall

wolkenbestormer said:


> well I prefer Wellington above Auckland however de Riverfront of Auckland is really nice. It is now almost a year since I have been in New Zealand and I still miss it. It is such a beautiful country. People living there are really blessed.


Haha, isn't it up to us to decide whether or not we're blessed (though most people feel they are)? I feel cursed to be honest! :lol:

Nah, it's not that bad and I find it can be nice and aesthetically pleasing but for me there is far more than simply aesthetics and here we fall down in my humble opinion. Glad you enjoyed your time here though! The South Island looks beautiful indeed, though far too monocultural as far as flora and fauna are concerned. I've seen the Swiss Alps and spent a lot of time in forests of Europe so here seems nothing special really to me.


----------



## wolkenbestormer

You should try living in the Netherlands.... than you understand the definition of the word cursed. Ok, I was a tourist so I've had a different perspective. But the nature, the coastline, the food.... I still have daydreams sitting on the beach near Mt. Maunganui, driving to Coromandel, the silence when we stopped at National Park. 
The fresh seafood (greenlip mussels :tongue2


But why do you feel cursed?


----------



## wolkenbestormer

To be honest I liked the North Island more than the south Island (ok, Arthurs pass was incredible) but I did not like Christchurch. I'd rather have Auckland or Wellington any day of the week. Sandflies were the only big downer.... could not sleep from the itching....


----------



## Svartmetall

wolkenbestormer said:


> To be honest I liked the North Island more than the south Island (ok, Arthurs pass was incredible) but I did not like Christchurch. I'd rather have Auckland or Wellington any day of the week. Sandflies were the only big downer.... could not sleep from the itching....


Haha, sandflies are a bit of a pain, though the scenery of the South Island does look fairly pretty. Nowhere in the world quite like Rotorua though, gotta love the park belching sulphur at you! 

Anyway, read my PM to you so that I don't clog up this excellent photo thread. People need to visit Auckland and make up their own mind without me harping on.


----------



## Brisbaner21

Justme said:


> :lol: I think you need a grip on reality. Let me put Auckland into perspective. It may roll off the tongues in Australia but go a little bit further away and few people know or even hear anything about it. I have yet to meet a person in Germany who has heard of Auckland, or could remember it's name, unless they had travelled to NZ themselves, and trust me, not many have.
> 
> This is not putting Auckland down, it's just the way it is. Just as if you went to your workplace next week and asked anyone about Essen. Essen is a city in Germany with an Urban population of over 5million and I doubt anyone you know will ever had heard of it, or at least know much about it, and why should they? Just like Auckland, it's on the other side of the world and isn't a big global player.
> 
> Some cities are like this.
> 
> Auckland is NOT mentioned on the news because it is a BIG city. Because it isn't. It may seem big from your perspective, but in all honesty, its really quite small.
> 
> Auckland is NOT mentioned also as you alluded to because of it's skyline. That is simply preposterous
> 
> Auckland _is_ mentioned (this year and not every I must add) regarding the new years fireworks because it is in NZ which is the first country to see the new year come in. That is the _only_ reason.
> 
> You can delude yourself in as many ways as you like, but reality won't change.
> 
> I am not putting Auckland down here. Being small is not a crime, nor is the fact it's not well known globally. It's just the way it is.
> 
> And if you didn't understand the comment about European cities over a million, then you really should examine your conceptual ability. The point was pretty clear that if, like you said, Auckland was mentioned because it's a _big_ city of 1.4million and not because of it's geographical location in relation to the international date line, then it would also be logical that any number of those 100+ cities of the same population or higher should also be shown. Think about it, it's not rocket science.


You turned this completely around from what I meant, thank you for ruining it. And don't for one second think I have no grip on reality. What I am pointing out, is that Auckland is the FIRST MAJOR city to bring in the new year. Not Europe, maybe if you would read my post clearly, you would have understood that, but you have a point to bring out, and god forbid somebody prove otherwise.

And how on Earth am I deluding myself of anything? I can read Europe's population stats, its only a click away, like you said " its not rocket science."

It may "roll" off the tongues here a lot in Australia, but its not like I have no clue about the world around me. I have been all over Western Europe, as I have family in the UK, and friends in Portugal. I went to the U.S. last year, and Canada this past winter.

You missed my point 100%. My point being is, Auckland is that first city on the International Date Line that is ringing in the New Year. I said it bothered me that it was shown no international attention. Europe on the otherhand, is NOT the first place to ring in the New Year. If it was, I would like places like Lisbon and Athens to be represented, but they are all in different time zones, with quite a few cities around them. Meanwhile, Auckland is by itself, is a timezone with few cities, and being one of the first to bring in the new year, it should have recieved a little bit more of an international attention.

Ramble on mate, because I will not ruining this thread, when YOU misconfigured my whole point.


----------



## gappa

Volcanoes & sheep in the middle of the city - only in Auckland. Thanks for the magical journey Mr KF.


----------



## Brisbaner21

Great shots Mr KF! The ones of the skyline during the evening are amazing.


----------



## Singidunum

Svartmetall said:


> This is what Auckland got for new years though - not something that international networks would bother covering as it is pretty disappointing:


Serbian TV channels always show Auckland fireworks as the first major celebration. Of course two hours later Sydney takes all the fame but hey two hours is two hours


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

gappa said:


> Volcanoes & sheep in the middle of the city - only in Auckland. Thanks for the magical journey Mr KF.


It was my pleasure gappa. (You got out there with your camera yet? - been missing the Melbourne shots) :cheers:



Brisbaner21 said:


> Great shots Mr KF! The ones of the skyline during the evening are amazing.


Thank you Brisbaner21! 





*A drive up North and a sugar factory*

Rothesay Bay - small residential suburb of Auckland on the North Shore East Coast Bays region. 



















Takapuna Beach cafe - at..... well Takapuna beach 










Residential House Takapuna










Out for some fun



















Tree House Restaurant -
Tracey is building a restaurant in a treehouse 10 metres up a redwood tree, using nothing but Yellow... Yellow pages that is. 
The restaurant is located in the Rodney District, on State Highway 1.
It is an easy 45 minute drive from central Auckland. 
ReadMore About it here




























Scooting around










Matakana
Matakana is a small town in the Rodney District of Auckland approximately 60kms north from the CBD. Warkworth is about 9 km to the south-west, Snells Beach the same distance to the south, Omaha is about 7 km to the east, and Leigh is about 13 km to the north-east. The Matakana River flows through the town. The town is well known for its Farmers Market held every Saturday from 8am to 1pm summertime and 9am to 1pm wintertime.



















Public toilets










Brookview tea house



















Movie Theatre










Entrance to movies























































and back to Auckland

Northcote Tavern, 
(Northcote - is located on the north shore of the Waitemata Harbour,
four kilometres northwest of the Auckland city centre. 
That is - just as you have crossed over the bridge from the South.)










Northcote Houses










Auckland from Northcote




























Chelsea Sugar Refinery -
The Chelsea Sugar Refinery, also known colloquially as "Chelsea" and the "sugar works", is a long-established business and landmark in Birkenhead, Auckland, located on the northern shore of Auckland's Waitemata Harbour. It was established in 1884, and remains New Zealand's main source of sugar products.



















The view from the refinery....


----------



## Svartmetall

We were at Matakana today too! Went up to Goat Island and the large white sand beach called Pakiri (with the single lane gravel road leading to it).


----------



## eighty4

I nearly went to orewa but couldnt be bothered in the end, ill have to go up to matakana sometime it looks really nice, my girlfriends mum lives not far from there, but ive never been there

Nice pics again, what camera do you use again ? you pics looks so sharp and vivid, ive been thinking of getting rid of the nikon and maybe going to the dark side (canon) but not sure at the moment


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Svartmetall said:


> Haha, isn't it up to us to decide whether or not we're blessed (though most people feel they are)? I feel cursed to be honest! :lol:
> 
> Nah, it's not that bad and I find it can be nice and aesthetically pleasing but for me there is far more than simply aesthetics and here we fall down in my humble opinion. Glad you enjoyed your time here though! The South Island looks beautiful indeed, though far too monocultural as far as flora and fauna are concerned. I've seen the Swiss Alps and spent a lot of time in forests of Europe so here seems nothing special really to me.


Oh dear Svarty. Your statement here just screams out ignorance. You really have to get down there dear fellow.
The European Alps are indeed great too. From my experience the South Island is a totally different experience again. Not really comparible.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Thanks for the Matakana/ Warkworth pics KF.
I have incorporated a night stay in Matakana into one of our Self drive packages for the coming year. It looks like a lovely spot.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Love the pictures!!! Love this treehouse restaurant! Very rad! That remind me of my treehouse project for my interior design class almost last year ago. It was fun project!


----------



## Svartmetall

KIWIKAAS said:


> Oh dear Svarty. Your statement here just screams out ignorance. You really have to get down there dear fellow.
> The European Alps are indeed great too. From my experience the South Island is a totally different experience again. Not really comparible.


I agree that I need to get down there as it would be an experience and a half and I most definitely intend to explore it. Though, I'm right about the monocultural flora and fauna comparitively to other areas. I guess I'm just bored of ferns (though at least it's not as bad as Australia where everything is a eucalypt! :lol.

Worry not, Kaas, I shall be experiencing the South Island before I leave and I shall have plenty of photos to post of the experience too. Outside of Auckland there have been very few areas of the country in terms of nature that haven't pleased me, though beyond the belching of steam from satans bottom in certain areas, not much has made me go "wow that's absolutely amazing" yet. Perhaps the South Island in person will.


----------



## Brisbaner21

Its amazing how Auckland looks great from just about every angle.


----------



## DML2

Excellent


----------



## Marky Mark

*Great Photos Craig .....*

I wish we had another night in Auckland for a Dinner date ........Funny how people compare cities .......My other half continued to compare Auckland with Melbourne :nuts:.........I guess we all Luv our Home Country or Town no matter what and compare to whatever .......Beauty is in the Eye of the Beholder .......and if the mind doesn't match , well what can one say :lol:


----------



## ZEALand

Fantastic photos Mr KF. I always love your photos and they just seem to get better and better


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

CrazyAboutCities said:


> ^^ Wow! These pictures are one of your best pictures ever! These pictures are very real and show a lot of sides of Auckland. Great job! :applause:


Thank you for the kind words CrazyAboutCities! 



ZEALand said:


> Fantastic photos Mr KF. I always love your photos and they just seem to get better and better


Many thanks Shaun. :cheers:



*People of Auckland*


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice shots :cheers: ^^


----------



## Justme

Brisbaner21 said:


> Are you serious right now?!?!
> 
> You are mixing up my words just to say that I said something completely different, when I have stuck to my point all the way.
> 
> READ MY POSTS!!!
> 
> Stop trying to prove your point by saying I said something completely different in each one of my posts. I have made it very clear, Auckland is the first MAJOR city to bring in the new year, they deserve some attention, I said it BOTHERED ME! Not that it is some down right crime, and the UN needs to get involved. BTW, I never said that I had never mentioned it in the first place to prove my claim right. Don't throw words into my posts.
> 
> You keep bringing up Europe, and on this argument, Europe has nothing to do with any of it. Get over EUROPE FOR ONE SECOND! Auckland is the first major city to ring in everyday of the year, not Europe. Like I said before, I understand Europe has a much higher population density, and much larger population centres than Auckland, but they do not sit where Auckland does.
> 
> I can't even believe you went back to ruining this thread, you couldn't just send me a private message telling me how you felt. I told you to ramble on, but I didn't think you would actually do so, wow was I wrong.
> 
> I am sorry Mr KF. :bash:



:rofl:

Actually, I did read your posts. In fact, I quoted you. That is, copy and paste. Yet you still deny what you wrote :lol: I love this reply which is why I'll quote it again...


> READ MY POSTS!!!


. 

I am wonderfully intrigued on you bringing up my reference to Europe again. You must really hate the place to make such a response. It didn't bother you to mention the US, or me to bring up Australia, but when I simply utter the word "Europe" you fall into an incoherent babble. Have a read at my post and see it's reference and then please try to explain your response. 

Well, from your other posts I don't really think that would help.

Oh, the last thing I want to do is to ruin this wonderful thread. The photos are too lovely and the conversation generally quite convenial. But I do have to respond to your posts, especially when you deny what you actually wrote and your bizarre outbursts as soon as the word Europe is mentioned.


----------



## Brisbaner21

Once again, you do not read my posts, and assume that I have a problem with Europe. LOL you couldn't be more wrong. Once again, I say it again, read it this time, EUROPE IS NOT WHERE AUCKLAND IS ON THE INTERNATIONAL DATE LINE! Doesn't mean I have a problem with the place. What is wrong with you to assume that? And how do you get that I feel that way about the place when I mention where it is located? lol Did you get it???

BTW, if you had no intention on ruining this thread, why didn't you send me a private message like I stated in my last post??? You read my posts, huh?

LMAO, wow, thank you, you have proved my point exactly.


----------



## Brisbaner21

Hey, great to see SYDNEY back up and rolling with the pictures again. And what is with the polar bear thing I am assuming it is? lol


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^ Please stop fight. We are here to look at awesome pictures of Auckland not fights. Please fight somewhere else. Thanks.

BTW, great shots!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

christos-greece said:


> Very nice shots :cheers: ^^


Thanks christos :cheers:



Brisbaner21 said:


> Hey, great to see SYDNEY back up and rolling with the pictures again. And what is with the polar bear thing I am assuming it is? lol


Not quite sure what was happening with the polar bear outfit, but the guys were having a pretty good laugh when he was putting it on. Must have been some kind of dare or holiday job? :lol:



CrazyAboutCities said:


> BTW, great shots!


Thank you CrazyAboutCities....... 




*Destination Pauanui*

Located in the North Island of New Zealand, Pauanui is nestled into the East Coast of the Coromandel Peninsula, due east of Thames and on the southern side of the Tairua Harbour. Pauanui is essentially a spit which has formed at the conjunction of wave and river action of the north side of the Pauanui headland.

The result is a sheltered and idyllic settlement attracting vacationers and settlers alike. It is conveniently located some 150 kilometers by road from Auckland and Hamilton. The Pauanui airstrip is within 30 minutes of Auckland airport via charter flight or private plane. 

Population: 750 permanent residents who live there throughout the year.
In season population: 12000

Pauanui is only 40 years old and is a purposebuilt holiday community that features the country's first canal housing development. The internationally acclaimed Puka Park Resort is also found here.

*On the road to Coromandel Peninsula*









*
The Kopu Bridge* is a single lane swing bridge that spans the Waihou River, near its emergence into the Firth of Thames. A subject of much traffic congestion, especially during holiday season, there are plans to build another bridge further upstream. The bridge was completed in 1928 and is part of State Highway 25. 

The swinging span in the middle of the bridge is 43 metres long and with an overall length of 463 metres, the bridge is the longest and oldest single lane bridge within the state highway network. It is also the only surving road bridge of the swing span type in the country and the New Zealand Historic Places Trust lists the bridge as a category 1 historic place.

In 2006, Transit New Zealand announced their intention to build a second bridge slightly upstream of the existing bridge and to route the State Highway over the new bridge. Due to its historical significance, the existing bridge will be retained.




























*Pauanui*
















































































































































*
Pauanui Waterways* is located within the sheltered Tairua Harbour and yet minutes away from a beautiful sandy ocean beach. Pauanui Waterways was Hopper Developments first canal housing project and is currently 2/3 completed.



























































































*Lakes Resort Pauanui.*

An 18-hole international golf course, recreational facilities, swimming pools, tennis courts, health spa, and some of the very best of New Zealand's lifestyle homes, villas and terraced apartments.






















































*
Back to Auckland*

Along the Firth of Thames


----------



## city_life

:eek2: stunning. i love these picutes. well done


----------



## Justme

Brisbaner21 said:


> Once again, you do not read my posts, and assume that I have a problem with Europe. LOL you couldn't be more wrong. Once again, I say it again, read it this time, EUROPE IS NOT WHERE AUCKLAND IS ON THE INTERNATIONAL DATE LINE! Doesn't mean I have a problem with the place. What is wrong with you to assume that? And how do you get that I feel that way about the place when I mention where it is located? lol Did you get it???


:lol: Well, it was pretty clear my reference to European cities geographical location in relation to the international date line was exactly what you write above (with the exception of my last reference which was related to your skyscraper comment). Which means it was totally valid to the conversation and doesn't answer why you flipped everytime the word "Europe" was mentioned.



Brisbaner21 said:


> BTW, if you had no intention on ruining this thread, why didn't you send me a private message like I stated in my last post??? You read my posts, huh?


Interesting logic. It may occur to you that it has nothing to do with not reading posts, but that I don't actually want a personal conversation with you 

We should be able to have a discussion here on a thread called "Auckland, New Zealand" related to Auckland, New Zealand without it escalating into an argument or having to resort to personal messages. This is an open forum and just because one of us doesn't agree with what the other says, doesn't mean we should silence them.


----------



## Neitzsche

Some impressive pics Mr KF, love ya work as usual. Great to see you've been busy over the holiday period.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Very unique shots!

I never seen one lane bridge like Kopu Bridge before. Maybe USA has one but never seen them before. 

Pauanui is seen like nice place to visit. They got some nice homes too. That place remind me of one resort (I forgot the name of it) at Panama City. 

Thank you for sharing pictures of many parts of New Zealand. That gives me a lot of ideas what New Zealand is like and where go see it when I go there one day.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

city_life said:


> :eek2: stunning. i love these picutes. well done


Thank you city_life :cheers:



Neitzsche said:


> Some impressive pics Mr KF, love ya work as usual. Great to see you've been busy over the holiday period.


Thanks Neitzsche. We have not had our holiday yet, we have just managed to squeeze this all in in our spare time 



CrazyAboutCities said:


> Very unique shots!
> 
> I never seen one lane bridge like Kopu Bridge before. Maybe USA has one but never seen them before.
> 
> Pauanui is seen like nice place to visit. They got some nice homes too. That place remind me of one resort (I forgot the name of it) at Panama City.
> 
> Thank you for sharing pictures of many parts of New Zealand. That gives me a lot of ideas what New Zealand is like and where go see it when I go there one day.


It is my pleasure CrazyAboutCities :cheers:



*
Monday in the City - Lunch Break*


----------



## eighty4

heyyyyyyyyy thats not auckland :lol:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

eighty4 said:


> heyyyyyyyyy thats not auckland :lol:


Are you referring to the set prior to the last on Pauanui?, a day trip from Auckland?


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

These pictures are very mindblowing!!! I really love the architecture of Sky City! I also love the shot of hot guy!


----------



## DML2

Nice pics, love the Audi R8


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

LOL at the Family photo. :lol: Stunning pics Mr KF. You've managed yet again to make me view Auckland from another angle.


----------



## Lonesome Traveler

AHAHA I love it!

Auckland looks so beautiful and the most important (in my opinion) so full of LIFE.

I hope to go there someday.

LS.


----------



## eighty4

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Are you referring to the set prior to the last on Pauanui?, a day trip from Auckland?


yes


----------



## eighty4

oi you got broken fingers ?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

eighty4 said:


> oi you got broken fingers ?


check your mailbox 




*Buildings, bikes and buses*


----------



## christos-greece

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Thanks Christos-greece :cheers:


Welcome :cheers:


----------



## Densetsu

The last photos are great. kay:


----------



## l'eau

very beautiful city


----------



## ARTIFORT

My friend has just returned from Auckland and he fell in live with the city, he wants to move there now and now I will have to follow


----------



## gappa

[Insert drooling emoticon here]

So very yummy!


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Wow bird man is amazing!!! I haven't never seen birds that friendly and willing to sit on arms! A lot of birds here aren't really friendly and scared of people.


----------



## Howdy

Great photos, especially the ones around Sale/Vernon Street. Has the potential to be a very cool area.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Densetsu said:


> The last photos are great. kay:


Thank you Densetsu :cheers:



l'eau said:


> very beautiful city


Thanks ...... it is indeed 



ARTIFORT said:


> My friend has just returned from Auckland and he fell in live with the city, he wants to move there now and now I will have to follow


Well Artifort you won't be making a mistake a by any means. :cheers:



gappa said:


> [Insert drooling emoticon here]
> 
> So very yummy!


Thank you gappa! 



CrazyAboutCities said:


> Wow bird man is amazing!!! I haven't never seen birds that friendly and willing to sit on arms! A lot of birds here aren't really friendly and scared of people.


The birds here are very calm. It was one of the first things we noticed. They are not scared of humans at all. Birds here fly into the shops and fly out again - without disturbing anyone and without anyone trying to disturb them.



Howdy said:


> Great photos, especially the ones around Sale/Vernon Street. Has the potential to be a very cool area.


Thanks Howdy. :cheers: Sale street has indeed great potential. It will be great if they can get Rhubarb lane going just up the block. The ripple effect that will create will be brilliant. As it is however, there is a lot of small developments going on in that area and a lot of apartments in warehouse buildings. The whole area has a very trendy feel to it.



*Churches, fast cars, a beer, a traffic jam and one model*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^ Great photos! These pictures remind me a lot of central/southern California but much cleaner air!


----------



## harsh1802

Grt thread. Good work. Auckland is amazing.


----------



## DML2

Yea fuckin awesome photos. Especially the Ferrari and the Maserati... :drool:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

CrazyAboutCities said:


> ^^ Great photos! These pictures remind me a lot of central/southern California but much cleaner air!


Thanks CrazyAboutCIties 



harsh1802 said:


> Grt thread. Good work. Auckland is amazing.


Thank you harsh1802 :cheers:



DML2 said:


> Yea fuckin awesome photos. Especially the Ferrari and the Maserati... :drool:


Thanks DML2...... There is another shot for you coming up in todays pics :cheers:


*
Seafood and fish... It's all on in Auckland!*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Waiheke Island*

Waiheke Island is in the Hauraki Gulf of New Zealand and is located about 17.7 km (about 35 minutes by ferry) from Auckland. The second-largest (after Great Barrier Island) of all the gulf islands, is also the most populated and the most accessible due to regular ferry and air services. Waiheke is the third most populated island in New Zealand, after the North and South Islands. At 83.58 people/km², it is the most densely populated of any of the inhabited islands of New Zealand.














































*Headland* SCULPTURE ON THE GULF is the unique once-only opportunity to see these new artworks set in the spectacular coastal setting. An exhibition of New Zealand’s leading sculptors in a stunning showcase of NZ's most creative, accomplished and dynamic new artists. Experience sculpture in the seaside landscape; floating on the ocean, transforming the horizon of sea and sky, and ambushing the unsuspecting on the walk.
















































































































































































































*Further travels on the island.....*


----------



## Marky Mark

*I Envy you guys ........just Beautiful .....*

What a Weekend kay:


----------



## Aaron W

Wow. Stunning!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Nice pics


----------



## Neitzsche

Hard to go wrong with a trip to Waiheke. Stunning shots.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

The clarity, subject matter, angles...everything is...WOW. You are supremely talented. I hope you had a wonderful time on Waiheke with the wonderful weather we have been getting recently. Nice tan as well! :lol:


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Gosh! You guys go everywhere! Neat photos. How often do you head around Mission Bay/St. Heliers area?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

eighty4 said:


> These pictures are filthy lol fisting and blow j**s in public....or is it just me that see it that way ?


I think it is just your mind - but I think you missed this one 













MonsieurAquilone said:


> Gosh! You guys go everywhere! Neat photos. How often do you head around Mission Bay/St. Heliers area?


Thanks MA! You know the saying - good guys go to heaven, naughty guys go everywhere!!  We are often in St. Heliers / Mission Bay area - probably at least twice a week if not more.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Hence the tan. :lol:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

MonsieurAquilone said:


> Hence the tan. :lol:


That we got at Pohutakawa Bay (Long Bay nudist beach). St Heliers is for chilling and people watching


----------



## christos-greece

> I think it is just your mind - _but I think you missed this one_


----------



## DML2

> Thanks DML2. What time were you there?


I dunno but I drove past those blondes in the MX-5 :colgate:


----------



## christos-greece

Great photos btw


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^ 

Thank you Christos

*Chinese Lantern Festival - Albert Park*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Great photos!!!! You took really good pictures of hot guys!!! Great jobs!!! :applause: As the pictures above here are amazing! I love Chinese traditions, they're beautiful!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

DML2 said:


> I dunno but I drove past those blondes in the MX-5 :colgate:


We must have been there at around about the same time! 



CrazyAboutCities said:


> Great photos!!!! You took really good pictures of hot guys!!! Great jobs!!! :applause: As the pictures above here are amazing! I love Chinese traditions, they're beautiful!


Thanks CrazyAboutCities, they have a habit of jumping in front of my lens 
The Chinese traditions are great and add a lot of colour to Auckland. :cheers:



*
Mount Eden*

*Mt Eden* is one of Auckland's most famous landmarks. 
As the highest volcano on the Auckland isthmus it provides good views over the city and the Waitemata Harbour. 
Close to the centre of the city, Mt Eden is a constant reminder that Auckland is situated on a potentially active volcanic field. 
(Formed 20,000-30,000 years ago). Mount Eden (Maungawhau, the 'Mountain of the Whau tree' in Māori) is the name of a 
volcano and surrounding suburb in Auckland, situated five kilometres south of the city centre. 
The mountain is the *highest natural point (196m)* in the whole of Auckland. 
The English name honours George Eden, 1st Earl of Auckland. In 1840 the volcanic cone was one of 3 boundary points marking the original land purchase for Auckland.​
Mount Eden as see from One Tree Hill










Atop Mount Eden























































Panoramic views to the North *(Scroll --------->)*










Panoramic Views to the South *(Scroll --------->)
*










Mount Eden Village
































































Endless summer continued.....


----------



## mike7743

Booooo!! we didn't win anything...hahaha!!

nice pictures as always Kiwi. I'm loving this city. one thing that bothers me a bit is the fact that your city is so American in every way. to us (Americans) that can be a bit annoying. I'd love to see other shots with a local twist. as of now, it's like seeing Phoenix or any other small city in America. again, this is not a criticism in any way because the city is flawless (so are your pictures) but rather a suggestion. thanks for a great thread.


----------



## christos-greece

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


>


Awesome panorama Mr_kiwi :cheers: :applause:


----------



## DML2

> We must have been there at around about the same time!


Indeed. If you see a green Corolla with an annoying stereo system it's me.

Awesome pics as usual.


----------



## eighty4

Nice pics, I noticed in one of your pics (one of your refelection) that you had a flash unit on it. Is that a new toy you got ? Does it add a lot to the weight ? I get really tired lugging around my camera around i dont wanna know what it would be like having a flash unit on it aswell


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

mike7743 said:


> Booooo!! we didn't win anything...hahaha!!


Since those results, Oracle has gained more points but it faces stiff competition from the Swiss, Italian, British and New Zealand teams respectively.


----------



## StevenW

Beautiful city. Auckland is awesome. I hope to visit there one day.  Thank you for posting these beautiful pictures. :yes:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

mike7743 said:


> Booooo!! we didn't win anything...hahaha!!
> 
> nice pictures as always Kiwi. I'm loving this city. one thing that bothers me a bit is the fact that your city is so American in every way. to us (Americans) that can be a bit annoying. I'd love to see other shots with a local twist. as of now, it's like seeing Phoenix or any other small city in America. again, this is not a criticism in any way because the city is flawless (so are your pictures) but rather a suggestion. thanks for a great thread.


Thanks for the kind words mike7743. :cheers: Auckland being the corporate hub of NZ probably lends itself to appearing American. There is plenty of local flavour in this thread so you may need to browse around a bit. 



christos-greece said:


> Awesome panorama Mr_kiwi :cheers: :applause:


Thanks christos.



DML2 said:


> Indeed. If you see a green Corolla with an annoying stereo system it's me.
> 
> Awesome pics as usual.


Thanks DML2. As long as it is not an annoying Corolla with a green sound system - I think we did hear you, I mean see you cruise by at one point 



eighty4 said:


> Nice pics, I noticed in one of your pics (one of your refelection) that you had a flash unit on it. Is that a new toy you got ? Does it add a lot to the weight ? I get really tired lugging around my camera around i dont wanna know what it would be like having a flash unit on it aswell


I have had it for a few years now. I use it for fill flash on very sunny days. I don't always use it, but when I do it does make everything a little bit heavier - but then the 1D is not very light to start off with. I shot the seafood festival with it, as well as a few that day you saw it in the reflection. 



MonsieurAquilone said:


> Since those results, Oracle has gained more points but it faces stiff competition from the Swiss, Italian, British and New Zealand teams respectively.


Stiff competition eh? 



StevenW said:


> Beautiful city. Auckland is awesome. I hope to visit there one day.  Thank you for posting these beautiful pictures. :yes:


Thank you StevenW. :cheers:





*
West Coast on a cloudy day.......*


----------



## StevenW

Wow!  I'm totally in love with this landscape! :master: You guys are so lucky to live in such a wonderfully beautiful place! :drool:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

WOW!!! I LOVEEEEE panorama picture of Auckland skyline!!! It should be on the banner of SSC! :cheers:


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Stiff competition eh?


I need to button my hole. :naughty::lol:

Loving the ruggedness of the West.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great city pics and landscape, the vegetation of New Zealand is so interesting, so green and inspiring. It makes me miss the greenery of the shrub here in the UK for half the year.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

StevenW said:


> Wow!  I'm totally in love with this landscape! :master: You guys are so lucky to live in such a wonderfully beautiful place! :drool:


Thanks Steven. It is a great landscape and it changes often so one never gets bored. 



CrazyAboutCities said:


> WOW!!! I LOVEEEEE panorama picture of Auckland skyline!!! It should be on the banner of SSC! :cheers:


Thank you CrazyAboutCities :cheers:



MonsieurAquilone said:


> I need to button my hole. :naughty::lol:
> 
> Loving the ruggedness of the West.


hehehehe or get someone to do it for you! Thanks MA! :lol:



Bristol Mike said:


> Great city pics and landscape, the vegetation of New Zealand is so interesting, so green and inspiring. It makes me miss the greenery of the shrub here in the UK for half the year.


Come on over Mike and be inspired 




*Auckland Randoms*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Great pictures! How bad Auckland traffic is? Just bad traffic during rush hour?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Great pictures! How bad Auckland traffic is? Just bad traffic during rush hour?



Thanks CrazyAboutCities. Native born Aucklanders think the traffic is diabolical. I do prefer public transport or walking if possible. :cheers:




Overcast and sunny


----------



## DML2

Very cool.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^

Thanks DML2 :cheers:



*
Grafton and a few randoms*

Grafton is a suburb of Auckland and is named after the Duke of Grafton, a patron of the first Governor of New Zealand, William Hobson.










Grafton Bridge: Grafton Bridge is an iconic Auckland bridge spanning Grafton Gully and connecting the Auckland CBD with Grafton and parts further east. Built in 1910, it was the largest reinforced concrete bridge of its time, spanning almost 300 metres. The bridge is currently closed to traffic (Except pedestrians and cyclists for strengthening when it will reopen in 2010 to buses cyclists and pedestrians only)



















Whitecliffe College of Arts and Design










Award winning Ironbank development K'rd nearing completion




































































































Outhwaite Park lies on the corner of Park Road and Carlton-Gore Road. This was the residence of Auckland's first Registrar of the Supreme Court, Thomas Outhwaite. From the 1840s onwards Outhwaite and his French wife Louise established a beautiful garden with many interesting specimen plants. In 1927 the last of their four children gave this land to the city as a park. The house does not survive but the basic layout of the grounds and many of the mature trees date from the Outhwaite family's time.



















The University of Auckland's Faculty of Medical and Health Sciences (formerly known as The University of Auckland School of Medicine) was established in 1968 at its present site in Grafton, Auckland. The name of the building reflects the historical pre-dominance of medicine within the faculty - the three years before a medicine student begins doing their 'rounds' (practical in hospitals) are known as the 'pre-clinical' years.










Randoms


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Panorama of Telecom building progress Victoria street *--------->*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Ponsonby Heritage Walk*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Devonport*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Amazing pictures! Thanks for keeping it real!


----------



## Deanb

TOOO BEAUTIFUL


----------



## ale2785

Your pictures are amazing! I am moving to Auckland march 1st (from Las Vegas), and after every viewing of this thread I get more excited! Some beautiful ladies...


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Amazing pictures! Thanks for keeping it real!


Thanks and my pleasure CrazyAboutCities. 



Deanb said:


> TOOO BEAUTIFUL


Thank you :cheers:



ale2785 said:


> Your pictures are amazing! I am moving to Auckland march 1st (from Las Vegas), and after every viewing of this thread I get more excited! Some beautiful ladies...


Thank you ale2785! You have every reason to be excited! :cheers:


*Queen Mary 2*

Queen Mary 2 Graced our shores for the second time today 
(First was her maiden voyage in Feb 07).










*
Scroll ----------------->*










*
Scroll ----------------->*


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Wonderful photos Mr KF! What a massive cruise ship!


----------



## corredor06

A beautiful country with a moder,clean,cosmopolitan city new zealand is on destinations list.


----------



## corredor06

is on my sorry


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

MonsieurAquilone said:


> Wonderful photos Mr KF! What a massive cruise ship!


Thanks MA! 



corredor06 said:


> A beautiful country with a moder,clean,cosmopolitan city new zealand is on destinations list.


Thanks corredor06. You will have a fab time! :cheers:




*Randoms*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Auckland Abstract*


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful indeed ^^


----------



## Nicco

Mr KF,
Would I be able to use a couple of your photos for a presentation? Just the ones with lots of traffic!


----------



## DML2

I love Auckland


----------



## Garyhade

yeah awesome place and birthplace and made fame for The lord of the rings trilogy.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Amazing city! I couldn't believe Auckland didn't make it to World's top 25 skyline!  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=798192


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Garyhade said:


> yeah awesome place and birthplace and made fame for The lord of the rings trilogy.


Thank you garyhade :cheers:



DML2 said:


> I love Auckland


We do too.....! :cheers:



christos-greece said:


> Beautiful indeed ^^


Thank You Christos



Nicco said:


> Mr KF,
> Would I be able to use a couple of your photos for a presentation? Just the ones with lots of traffic!


That would be no problem - remember just to credit myself for the images 



CrazyAboutCities said:


> Amazing city! I couldn't believe Auckland didn't make it to World's top 25 skyline!  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=798192


Nevermind , there is plenty of time




*Out and About*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Auckland Harbour Bridge Panorama --------> Scroll*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Beautiful shots!


----------



## StevenW

Beautiful city!!! :master: :drool:


----------



## DML2

You sure get around


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Beautiful shots!





StevenW said:


> Beautiful city!!! :master: :drool:


Thanks guys!! :cheers:



DML2 said:


> You sure get around


There are so many great secrets in Auckland one just ends up getting around seeing them all! 



*

Fast Cars and Auckland*

For all the petrol heads out there .... a few cars spotted in Auckland























































































































































































​


----------



## ZEALand

Cool, cool cars, I especially like the Gallardo. I was lucky enough to have a ride in an Aston Martin DB9 Volante about a month ago, went over the harbour bridge and got to see all the views of the harbour, it was awesome.


----------



## Nanjing

Amazing thread! You are a brilliant photographer. :banana:


----------



## Gea

Your thread is my favorite on ssc.Auckland is really amazing.:nuts:


----------



## DML2

epper: wicked cars!


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

It is seen like Ferraris are popular in Auckland. Any specific reasons?


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan

Those are some damn nice cars. To be honest, out of all those Ferraris, Maseratis, and Lamborghinis, nothing cooler than seeing some classic Detroit steel prowling the city streets. :banana2:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

ZEALand said:


> Cool, cool cars, I especially like the Gallardo. I was lucky enough to have a ride in an Aston Martin DB9 Volante about a month ago, went over the harbour bridge and got to see all the views of the harbour, it was awesome.


Sounds awesome - ! :cheers: There are some more cool cars on their way.



Nanjing said:


> Amazing thread! You are a brilliant photographer. :banana:


Thank you for the kind words Nanjing. :cheers:



Gea said:


> Your thread is my favorite on ssc.Auckland is really amazing.:nuts:


Thank you Gea. 



DML2 said:


> epper: wicked cars!


Thanks DML2 :cheers:



CrazyAboutCities said:


> It is seen like Ferraris are popular in Auckland. Any specific reasons?


Ferraris do seem to be popular but probably the most common sports car would have to be a Porsche. I think Ferraris are more of a head turner so I would spot them faster than the others.




























































ThatDarnSacramentan said:


> Those are some damn nice cars. To be honest, out of all those Ferraris, Maseratis, and Lamborghinis, nothing cooler than seeing some classic Detroit steel prowling the city streets. :banana2:


Glad you enjoyed it ThatDarnSacamentan! :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Richmond Road and a festival​*


----------



## sukceno

nice serie. Thanks.


----------



## ZEALand

Thanks for the latest set Craig. I really like the first pic, lovely lush green grass. Love the older houses, I like the weatherboard look, is very New Zealand to me.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Love these pictures! I like the way you show how buildings transformed.



Thank you CrazyAboutCities, there will be a few more of those transformations in the up coming weeks. :cheers:




*Lazy Sunday*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## christos-greece

>


Excelent photo Mr_Kiwi


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

christos-greece said:


> Excelent photo Mr_Kiwi


Thanks Christos 



*St Patricks Day*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Saturday afternoon explore*


----------



## regjeex

wow.. beautiful ladies in a beautiful place of yours...... 



Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Thanks Christos
> 
> 
> 
> *St Patricks Day*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Thank you regjeex :cheers:


*Saturday afternoon explore - part II*


----------



## Deanb

once again, i love the pix from auckland!

the fact that many of the locals look a bit british amuses me...


----------



## christos-greece

Really beautiful ^^


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Love it!  

Regjeex, please do not repost same pictures. Thanks.


----------



## Milan Luka

Excellent photojournalism! And I love the way you got the riders helmets in there too.


Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


>


----------



## Milan Luka

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> [/CENTER]


This shot is fantastic. Buried in amongst all the pretty girls I almost missed this one. Was it your plan to be patient and wait for the right car to come by to get the Skytower in there? Or was this one of those once in a while fllukes when you dont realise the extras in the photo you took?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Deanb said:


> once again, i love the pix from auckland!
> the fact that many of the locals look a bit british amuses me...





christos-greece said:


> Really beautiful ^^





CrazyAboutCities said:


> Love it!


Thanks for the cool comments guys. :cheers:



Milan Luka said:


> Excellent photojournalism! And I love the way you got the riders helmets in there too.





Milan Luka said:


> This shot is fantastic. Buried in amongst all the pretty girls I almost missed this one. Was it your plan to be patient and wait for the right car to come by to get the Skytower in there? Or was this one of those once in a while fllukes when you dont realise the extras in the photo you took?


Thanks Milan. That shot was taken from one of my regular coffee haunts. I am aware that the tower is reflected in the windscreens of the cars when the light is right, but not when I took that shot. My normal camera has just had it's shutter replaced and I was using my point and shoot for that one, so I was just trying my best to get the car as it came around the corner before it sped off. I realised afterwards that I had indeed caught the tower as well which was a bonus! 



*Birkenhead and beyond*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Great shots! I envy you for having much warmer weather right now. I am getting tired of cold weather here in Seattle. Very looking forward to summer time. :lol:


----------



## Howdy

Nice photos, never knew Birkenhead had so much character.


----------



## Asturiano

Incredible pictures. Greetings from America.


----------



## StevenW

I love Auckland so much! Such a cool city! :yes:


----------



## StevenW

Great photo! :yes:


----------



## boybleauXx

New Zealand have the most fantastic of geo feautures in the world...

its fresh and clean..simply breath taking^^

wish I could travel there soon..Christchurch !!!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Great shots! I envy you for having much warmer weather right now. I am getting tired of cold weather here in Seattle. Very looking forward to summer time. :lol:


Thanks CrazyAboutCities, it is just starting to get a little nippy in the evenings now as the sun goes down, so winter is slowly on its way 



Howdy said:


> Nice photos, never knew Birkenhead had so much character.


Thanks Howdy. Birkenhead is definitely worth the visit - just take the ferry and walk up the hill and wander the streets is one of the nicest ways of doing it. 



Asturiano said:


> Incredible pictures. Greetings from America.


Thank you Asturiano :cheers:



StevenW said:


> I love Auckland so much! Such a cool city! :yes:


Thanks StevenW :cheers:



boybleauXx said:


> New Zealand have the most fantastic of geo feautures in the world...
> 
> its fresh and clean..simply breath taking^^
> 
> wish I could travel there soon..Christchurch !!!


Thanks boybleauXx. New Zealand is stunning. Hurry on over. :cheers:



*Randoms*


----------



## christos-greece

This thread is just great  all those -new- updates are awesome


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Hey...Sorry for not having commented on here for some time! Your photos are always excellent and the ones of Ponsonby I find very appealing.

I particularly like the last one as well as it shows the central city from a nice, built-up angle. Nice we've been having the good weather in the last few days so these shots come out the way they do.

Any plans for more scooter pics? :drool: :lol:
Never stopping clicking the flash button!! Have a good rest-of-week! 

MA


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

christos-greece said:


> This thread is just great  all those -new- updates are awesome


Thanks Christos - :cheers:



MonsieurAquilone said:


> Hey...Sorry for not having commented on here for some time! Your photos are always excellent and the ones of Ponsonby I find very appealing.
> 
> I particularly like the last one as well as it shows the central city from a nice, built-up angle. Nice we've been having the good weather in the last few days so these shots come out the way they do.
> 
> Any plans for more scooter pics? :drool: :lol:
> Never stopping clicking the flash button!! Have a good rest-of-week!
> 
> MA


Hey MA! Where you been hiding? I see you have installed a 'double entendre' checker on your replies  The weather has been great - the only indication that we are approaching winter is the cooler evenings, other than that it feels like full on summer at the moment! 

I coincidentally have got a few scooter images for you today!



*
Sunset in the city!*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Panorama of the *tank farm* which is to undergo
a major development over the next few years
After years of discussions, planning and consultation,
the transformation of a major part of Auckland's 
downtown waterfront is about to take a major step forward, 
connecting people to the sea and
the city in a way that celebrates 
Auckland's harbour-edge location.

More info here:

*Scroll -------------------------------->*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Amazing shots!!! Keep it coming!  

BTW, I am curious about one picture of your... It shows many blue signs... I am curious what "P" stands for? Parking?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

A panorma of Auckland Harbour Bridge this time from Birkenhead Ferry Terminal

Scroll ------------------->










Flicker image


----------



## Shezan

AWESOME!


----------



## DML2

:yes:


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Beautiful scooter pics. :drool: And all the others! Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome panoramas ever :drool:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

WOW AMAZING PANORAMA SHOT!!! Great job! :applause:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Shezan said:


> AWESOME!





DML2 said:


> :yes:





MonsieurAquilone said:


> Beautiful scooter pics. :drool: And all the others! Thanks!





christos-greece said:


> Awesome panoramas ever :drool:





CrazyAboutCities said:


> WOW AMAZING PANORAMA SHOT!!! Great job! :applause:


Thank you guys! :cheers:


*
From Dawn til Dusk*

Auckland never ceases to amaze me! I have lived in cities with 3 - 5 times the population of (Auckland -approx 1.4 mil) and looking back they seem like 'ghost-towns' compared to the daily activity that takes place on Auckland's streets. People are always out and about enjoying the city and public amenities and are not hiding behind high walls and in artificial shopping malls. It feels like a city double its population some days.






















































































































































































































































































​


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^ Love these pictures!!! Very real! Great job!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

CrazyAboutCities said:


> ^^ Love these pictures!!! Very real! Great job!


Thanks CrazyAboutCities! There are more on their way! :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Abstract*



















































































































































​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*A ride up north*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Panorama of Kakanui (West Coast - with Kaipara Harbour and flats in the background)

SCROLL ------------------------->


----------



## sukceno

great picture


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

WOW!!! That is really amazing pictures!!!! :uh:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

CrazyAboutCities said:


> WOW!!! That is really amazing pictures!!!! :uh:


Thank you CrazyAboutCities :cheers:


*A street parade, three cheers, a near miss and a graduation *


----------



## HirakataShi

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


>


Notice the man wearing the karate uniform in the background. He looks like a midget. Is that due to the camera or is he really a midget?


----------



## eighty4

^^ Lol he's a midget, he's a tv presenter on C4 he's on jono's show its called, or something like that


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

HirakataShi said:


> Notice the man wearing the karate uniform in the background. He looks like a midget. Is that due to the camera or is he really a midget?


Yes, 84 is correct. He is a very, very annoying little midget  part of a very, very annoying show on telly "Jono's show".


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Rainy Thursday*


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great set of pictures there mate!


----------



## christos-greece

Great updated photos kay: once again


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Bristol Mike said:


> Great set of pictures there mate!





christos-greece said:


> Great updated photos kay: once again


Thanks guys......... :cheers:



*
Mix it up!!*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Mix it up Part II 
Model Auckland


----------



## eighty4

Nice pics, Ive been meaning to get a lensbaby for a while now


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

eighty4 said:


> Nice pics, Ive been meaning to get a lensbaby for a while now


Hey 84!!!!!! Thanks. Thats not the lensbaby but an online application that attempts to mimic a tilt-shift lens - You can find it online here Just upload an image from your website or HDD and follow the online instructions - you can then download the result to your computer.

The choice of image is probably the most important factor in trying to get a 'realistic' miniature result.


----------



## Guest

WOW, WOW, WOW

Great work Baby


----------



## Bristol Mike

Awesome new pictures there! Love the effects on them.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

SYDNEY said:


> WOW, WOW, WOW
> 
> Great work Baby


Thanks sexy! :kiss:




Bristol Mike said:


> Awesome new pictures there! Love the effects on them.


Thank you Bristol Mike :cheers:



*Mix it up part III*


----------



## Guest

Fannytastic ! :kiss:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

SYDNEY said:


> Fannytastic ! :kiss:


Thanks baby! :kiss:

*Here are a few more model Auckland images






































































*


----------



## Neitzsche

I love the model shots, a great effect.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Neitzsche said:


> I love the model shots, a great effect.


Thanks Neitzsche, here are a few more


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*High Street Shopping*


----------



## Modern World

that's queen street


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Sunset*


----------



## Guest

*WOW, WOW, WOW* .... Fannytastic Bebe, one of your best sets yet :hug:


----------



## fri

Wow Auckland is so sparkly... I've only been to Auckland once and that was on the way to Rotorua, I wish I'd stayed there longer.

Also all your people shots are great. I didn't know there were so many Asians in Auckland!

Great photos!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

SYDNEY said:


> *WOW, WOW, WOW* .... Fannytastic Bebe, one of your best sets yet :hug:


:master: :hug:



fri said:


> Wow Auckland is so sparkly... I've only been to Auckland once and that was on the way to Rotorua, I wish I'd stayed there longer.
> 
> Also all your people shots are great. I didn't know there were so many Asians in Auckland!
> 
> Great photos!


Thanks fri, next time make more time for Auckland. you won't be disappointed. 






*Winters Caress*


----------



## Guest

:applause: Beautiful pics as usual sweet-pea  IWU !


----------



## tonyssa

Amazing city!:cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

SYDNEY said:


> :applause: Beautiful pics as usual sweet-pea  IWU !


:hug: :hug:



tonyssa said:


> Amazing city!:cheers:


Thanks tonyssa




*
Hooray for Auckland!!*


----------



## Guest

This time you have really out-performed yourself  FANNYTASTIC !! IWU !


----------



## Guest

Ooooooh I missed this one, it is a stunning pic and great for prosperity. By 2011 this street is going to look very, very different :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful, those recent photos are very nice


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

SYDNEY said:


> This time you have really out-performed yourself  FANNYTASTIC !! IWU !


Thank you baby! :hug:



christos-greece said:


> Beautiful, those recent photos are very nice


Thank you christos :cheers:




*One small step ..............*










































































































































































​


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great shots. The one of the thick fog looks brilliant - a real pea-souper there!


----------



## Guest

Fab Baby :hug:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Bristol Mike said:


> Great shots. The one of the thick fog looks brilliant - a real pea-souper there!


Thanks Mike. The mist is something that occurs now and then but it is usually gone in minutes. That weekend it hung around for about 2 days.

This is the same view on a sunny day.


----------



## DML2

You found an Aston Martin DBS!

O for awesome.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Love the pictures! You and Sydney should open a gallery to show off your pictures to the public in Auckland. I know Aucklanders would love both of your works just like us!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

DML2 said:


> You found an Aston Martin DBS!
> 
> O for awesome.


First one I have seen about! :cheers:



CrazyAboutCities said:


> Love the pictures! You and Sydney should open a gallery to show off your pictures to the public in Auckland. I know Aucklanders would love both of your works just like us!


Thanks for the kind words CrazyAboutCities! I have a few hanging up in my workplace and people do enjoy them a lot. :cheers:




*
A prancing horse and an insurance company*


----------



## Guest

Some very clever shots indeed, I love the from-the-ground-up shots  IWU :hug: See you soon :kiss:


----------



## Nicco

This is an amazing photo!

I was just going through one of the earlier pages, and spotted one of my friends in your photo!!!

Awesome photos BTW...Each photo takes you on a journey.


----------



## Guest

BRAVO :kiss:


----------



## DML2

Spectacular


----------



## Milan Luka

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


>


Droooooooooooooooolllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ML is juat going to print this off and spend a few minutes quiet time in the bathroom.

tmi???


Great photo of a very sexy subject mate.


----------



## eighty4

Hey craig i recognise that picture of the old black car.....cos i was there lol


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

SYDNEY said:


> BRAVO :kiss:


Thank you baby :kiss: Hug: :hug: :hug:



DML2 said:


> Spectacular


Cheers DML2:cheers:



Milan Luka said:


> Droooooooooooooooolllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> tmi???


tmi!!! Thanks Milan 



eighty4 said:


> Hey craig i recognise that picture of the old black car.....cos i was there lol


You should have had your camera with you - and caught some of the super snaps that were available! 




*
Lights and light​*
























​


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Great shots!  

I love that shot! What's name of this bridge?



That's really cool! Where is in Auckland?
[/CENTER]


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Great shots!
> 
> I love that shot! What's name of this bridge?
> 
> 
> That's really cool! Where is in Auckland?


Thank you CrazyAboutCities. That is Auckland Harbour Bridge taken from Northcote on the North Shore.

The other shot is from Skycity Metro Village 







​


----------



## Bristol Mike

Nice shots mate. The harbour bridge looks great in that setting. Equally, the Skycity Metro Village definitely looks trendy enough.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Skycity Metro Village looks somehow futuristic looking entertainment center. I like it!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Skycity Metro Village looks somehow futuristic looking entertainment center. I like it!


It is so, and add to that numerous ways of getting from one side to the other and it an feel like you are in a maze! 



Bristol Mike said:


> Nice shots mate. The harbour bridge looks great in that setting. Equally, the Skycity Metro Village definitely looks trendy enough.


Thank you Mike. :cheers:


----------



## nanizinha

I love soo much NZ!! keep a great moments when i was there.... amazing!!


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice new pics @Mr_kiwi


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

nanizinha said:


> I love soo much NZ!! keep a great moments when i was there.... amazing!!


Thank you nanizinha :cheers:



christos-greece said:


> Very nice new pics @Mr_kiwi


Thanks christos 


*Randoms around Auckland*




















































































We paid a visit to the seaside town of *Tauranga*, a two and a half hour drive South East of Auckland and a great little getaway for Aucklanders. The weather was great.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Lovely shots of Auckland - and great weather!


----------



## Guest

F.A.B.U.L.O.U.S and what gr8 weather we had in TGA  :hug:


----------



## SA BOY

Syd, give you credit where its due and your photography is amazing, you have an eye for it


----------



## Guest

SA BOY said:


> Syd, give you credit where its due and your photography is amazing, you have an eye for it


This is Craig's (Mr Kiwi_fruit) photo thread but thanks all the same  I do inspire him to be so creative and talented :lol: My Auckland photo thread is *HERE*


----------



## PortoNuts

A really cool modern city.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Bristol Mike said:


> Lovely shots of Auckland - and great weather!


Thanks Mike - the weather was great for a few days but now we are back to rain for a few days. Makes the sunny days all that more enjoyable! :cheers:



SYDNEY said:


> F.A.B.U.L.O.U.S and what gr8 weather we had in TGA  :hug:


Agreed - could not have asked for a more perfect day! :hug:



SA BOY said:


> Syd, give you credit where its due and your photography is amazing, you have an eye for it


Thank you SA BOY for the kind words. :cheers:



PortoNuts said:


> A really cool modern city.


Thank you PortoNuts 


*

The LINK Bus
a.k.a. Sex on wheels
or the green orgasm​*



For those of you who are not afraid of public transport hop aboard! For the public transport shy ones out there, just think of it as your own personal limousine, complete with chauffeur and no worries about traffic and the hassle of trying to find parking.



The LINK bus runs a circular route around and through Auckland's CBD every 10 - 15 minutes, in a clockwise and anti-clockwise fashion. (*Every 10 minutes approximately* Weekdays: 6.00am to 7.00pm, Saturdays: 7.00am to 6.00pm. *Every 15 minutes approximately* Evenings: until 11.30pm, Sundays and public holidays: 7.00am to 11.30pm)




The LINK fleet comprises 20 new technology buses, which hit the streets of Auckland in September 2007. These buses were the first in New Zealand to meet the European Union emission standard, Euro 5, and have exhaust emissions that are up to 90 per cent lower than the old LINK buses.




Each LINK bus transmits its location along the route to a central computer, using GPS tracking technology. As the bus travels along its route, predicted arrival times are communicated to the electronic display signs at bus stops. This information is relayed as the bus passes set points along the route, using information from the GPS system.



Well here comes the bus .......





.........so lets hop on board




NZ$1.60 is all it costs and the LINK bus will take you to Newmarket, Parnell, Queen Street, Ponsonby, Karangahape Road, Auckland Hospital and everywhere in between, every ten to 15 minutes from 6am and 11.30pm.




Plenty of seats .......







Some single seats for those not in the mood to mingle......



There is room to stand should you wish to....  and the LINK is wheelchair and pram friendly - with lowering suspension and ramps



For those of you who find traveling on a bus a bore, there is in-ride entertainment in the form of two on-board LCD TV's..




Entertainment include, The latest news in text, live GPS tracking of the bus, weather forecasts, adverts and MTV shorts.



There are several CCTV cameras monitoring both the Bus interior and the Road which is periodically shown on the TV. 







The bus has wider doors for easy access and egress



and is fully airconditioned.....



so riding the LINK is one way of staying ahead of the pack...... If a bus approaches an intersection fitted with signal pre-emption, the system can request traffic signal priority for the bus. If the signals are green but about to turn red, the green phase can be extended by up to 10 seconds, or if the signals are red, the green phase can be brought forward by 10 seconds.





and if you are still shy about using public transport, just jump off one stop before your destination and walk the rest of the way.... we won't say a word 



-----------------------------------------------









​


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, great, awesome photos/work @Mr_kiwi


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

christos-greece said:


> Very nice photos once again :cheers:


Thank you once again Christos :cheers:




*Out and About*


----------



## PortoNuts

Auckland is so trendy!:cheers2:


----------



## eighty4

Hey that's where I live, and you didnt even pop around for a cuppa tea.....shame on you craig :lol:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

PortoNuts said:


> Auckland is so trendy!:cheers2:


There are very trendy parts to it 



eighty4 said:


> Hey that's where I live, and you didnt even pop around for a cuppa tea.....shame on you craig :lol:


We knocked but I don't think you heard us over the volume of Britney Spears you had belting out in the lounge 



*Give us a kiss*





















































































































​


----------



## PortoNuts

^^
Auckland, the romantic city of Oceania.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Nice shots there .


----------



## eighty4

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> We knocked but I don't think you heard us over the volume of Britney Spears you had belting out in the lounge


 Yeah yeah whatever lol


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

PortoNuts said:


> ^^
> Auckland, the romantic city of Oceania.





Bristol Mike said:


> Nice shots there .


:cheers: guys 



eighty4 said:


> Yeah yeah whatever lol





*Look Ma, no hands.......*


----------



## PortoNuts

These shots are brilliant! :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Well done my little snowflake  a gr8 compilation of daily life in Godzone :kiss:


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing photos, especially *Give us a kiss* photos


----------



## HighRizer92

amazing !!!!
more pictures plsss !


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Awesome pictures! :cheers:

Cute kiss pictures! Where is gay or lesbian kisses?


----------



## Guest

^^ Good question, I have only seen 1 gay couple hold hands in the streets here, on second thought we will kiss in the streets but we won't hold hands, it is still very conservative here


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

PortoNuts said:


> These shots are brilliant! :cheers:


Thank you very much Portonuts :cheers:



SYDNEY said:


> Well done my little snowflake  a gr8 compilation of daily life in Godzone :kiss:


:tyty: More to follow :hug:



christos-greece said:


> Amazing photos, especially *Give us a kiss* photos


Thank you christos 



HighRizer92 said:


> amazing !!!!
> more pictures plsss !


They are on their way.....:cheers:



CrazyAboutCities said:


> Awesome pictures! :cheers:
> 
> Cute kiss pictures! Where is gay or lesbian kisses?





SYDNEY said:


> ^^ Good question, I have only seen 1 gay couple hold hands in the streets here, on second thought we will kiss in the streets but we won't hold hands, it is still very conservative here


I think that about sums it up. 


*Fast cars, a wheelie and a bit of sun*





























































































































































































​


----------



## Guest

:applause: STUNNING


----------



## Andre_idol

SYDNEY said:


> :applause: STUNNING


INDEED :drool:

:applause:


----------



## christos-greece

More photos please


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

SYDNEY said:


> :applause: STUNNING


Thank you baby! :hug:



Andre_idol said:


> INDEED :drool:
> 
> :applause:


Thank you Andre_idol :cheers:



christos-greece said:


> More photos please


My pleasure Christos 


*Here and there*


----------



## PortoNuts

Drop dead gorgeous city!! :drool:

:applause:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Fantastic photos all round, a real treat. It's great to see Auckland in different shades i.e. sunny and cloudy, makes for contrasting atmospheres .


----------



## Guest

Pure GENIUS  :kiss:


----------



## christos-greece

And beautiful also... :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

PortoNuts said:


> Drop dead gorgeous city!! :drool:
> 
> :applause:





Bristol Mike said:


> Fantastic photos all round, a real treat. It's great to see Auckland in different shades i.e. sunny and cloudy, makes for contrasting atmospheres .





SYDNEY said:


> Pure GENIUS  :kiss:





christos-greece said:


> And beautiful also... :cheers:


Thanks for the great comments guys........:cheers:




*Lady in red........*























































Pizza Delivery


----------



## kardeee

I think that around the world NZ is promoted as a country with marvelous natural beauty and it mostly stops there! NZ should start promoting its cities too, the density and vibrancy of Auckland is stunning!

Great pictures!


----------



## christos-greece

And also those photos of Auckland are very nice too


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

kardeee said:


> I think that around the world NZ is promoted as a country with marvelous natural beauty and it mostly stops there! NZ should start promoting its cities too, the density and vibrancy of Auckland is stunning!
> 
> Great pictures!


Thank you kardee, Too true! There is great diversity to be found In NZ cities as well as among the cities. :cheers:



christos-greece said:


> And also those photos of Auckland are very nice too


Thank you christos :cheers:




*A spot of rain*





























































































































​


----------



## Guest

FABULOUS ! .... with love, :kiss: and bubbles from your #1 FAN :colgate:


----------



## Andre_idol

Wonderful pics of a Spring´s rainy day in Auckland


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

SYDNEY said:


> FABULOUS ! .... with love, :kiss: and bubbles from your #1 FAN :colgate:


That's so sweet :hug:



Andre_idol said:


> Wonderful pics of a Spring´s rainy day in Auckland


Thank you Andre - summer is fast approaching.......... :banana:




*Sun in the City*


----------



## Guest

:applause: We all love a sunny day :kiss:


----------



## Deanb

is it always that chilly in auckland? looks rather cool


----------



## HighRizer92

VERY good !!!


----------



## christos-greece

BTW, that photo except of very nice its also cute:


>


----------



## Andre_idol

^ :yes:

You can´t envy me with that sunny pics!  Some people say that we are in Autumn here...but it´s 30ºC...weather is definitely crazy :nuts:

And Vodafone and their buildings :drool:


----------



## maarthaardy

wow amazing pictures.i am really impress of new zealand


----------



## PortoNuts

Auckland is another world. A mix of western style and its very own style. Amazing.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

I love Auckland!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

SYDNEY said:


> :applause: We all love a sunny day :kiss:


We do indeed - bring on the sun...... :hug: :kiss:



Deanb said:


> is it always that chilly in auckland? looks rather cool


Winter averages are 13-14 degree highs with the average temperatures at the moment around 18 degrees Celsius so quite pleasant. Summer highs go up to around 25-27 Celsius. The can get very hot here, so even on a day with 20 degrees you can get quite badly sunburnt if you are not aware. 



HighRizer92 said:


> VERY good !!!


Thank you HighRizer :cheers:



christos-greece said:


> BTW, that photo except of very nice its also cute:


Thank you Christos. The dog was very sweet and was totally involved with his owner.



Andre_idol said:


> ^ :yes:
> 
> You can´t envy me with that sunny pics!  Some people say that we are in Autumn here...but it´s 30ºC...weather is definitely crazy :nuts:
> 
> And Vodafone and their buildings :drool:


 The Vodafone building was made for sunny days :cheers:



maarthaardy said:


> wow amazing pictures.i am really impress of new zealand


Thank you maathaardy :cheers:



PortoNuts said:


> Auckland is another world. A mix of western style and its very own style. Amazing.


Thanks PortoNuts. Auckland has a very diverse population with a mix of many styles and is a country with one of the most diverse populations we have ever lived in, and everyone gets along. :banana:



Dr.Seltsam said:


> I love Auckland!


Thank you Dr.Seltsam :cheers:





*Exceptional Auckland*


----------



## christos-greece

Last photos are awesome again, thanks and keep posting them


----------



## t-shot

Popped down to the waterfront on Friday night to check the Telecom Night Lights out. This is where Telecom, NZ's largest Telco sponsors some night lighting. They've done it once to the Town Hall and now to the iconic Ferry Building. It was great how the cordoned off the area for spectators.

It was quite busy so most of my photos are from the same angle capturing the different lighting.

I reccommend going down to check it out!

1. 


2.


3.


4.


5.


----------



## Guest

What a fun weekend we have had :colgate: IWU :kiss:


----------



## Andre_idol

SYDNEY said:


> What a fun weekend we have had :colgate: IWU :kiss:


I must say that Mr Kiwi won this tiny competition about Auckland pics  because this last series are...yeah...Exceptional :drool: Great photos!

But hey, SYDNEY...keep the good pics coming too :hug: :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those night photos are really nice t-shot


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

christos-greece said:


> Last photos are awesome again, thanks and keep posting them


Thanks christos :cheers:



Andre_idol said:


> I must say that Mr Kiwi won this tiny competition about Auckland pics  because this last series are...yeah...Exceptional :drool: Great photos!
> 
> But hey, SYDNEY...keep the good pics coming too :hug: :lol:


:lol: Thanks Andre_idol 



*Out and About*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*The One*


----------



## Guest

:applause: very nice my baby :kiss:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^ Thank you sweetheart...... :kiss: 

*I am 80, Auckland Museum, Auckland Domain*


----------



## cardinals1

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


>


Nice view! :banana:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice view indeed


----------



## Bristol Mike

Wonderful shots all round there mr kiwi fruit!


----------



## christos-greece

This place in one of your photos its mall?


>


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

cardinals1 said:


> Nice view! :banana:


Glad you like it .. the title of the image is 'generation gap' 












Bristol Mike said:


> Wonderful shots all round there mr kiwi fruit!


Thank you Bristol Mike :cheers:



christos-greece said:


> This place in one of your photos its mall?


You are quite right Christos - that is one part of the award winning 'Sylvia Park' shopping mall. It is close both to the highway and has it's own railway station for ease of access. :cheers:


----------



## Brazuca Surfer

Amazing city...

I'll be there in January! And will be my home for the next 4 months!


----------



## Andre_idol

^^Let me say that "generation gap", or something similar, was exactly what i thought when i saw the pic!! 

Great pics as always Mr Kiwi


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Brazuca Surfer said:


> Amazing city...
> 
> I'll be there in January! And will be my home for the next 4 months!


Brazuca you will be in time for the best weather - January to April, with Feb usually being the best months in terms of sun and little wind.  There are a lot of Brazilians here in Auckland with a few Brazilian restaurants dotted over the place. Be sure to make your way to Mission Bay as that is where a lot of the guys hang out on sunny days.



Andre_idol said:


> ^^Let me say that "generation gap", or something similar, was exactly what i thought when i saw the pic!!
> 
> Great pics as always Mr Kiwi


Thank you Andre :cheers:




*More Sunny days*


----------



## preludefan

its good to see those photos up here- im an electrician and im proud to say that i have worked on most of those buildings, they didnt look as nice then as they do now.....


----------



## Andre_idol

Auckland :drool:


----------



## Guest

Fannytastic as always my bebe!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## hellospank25

SYDNEY said:


> Fannytastic as always my bebe!!!!! :kiss:


do you live in auckland?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

preludefan said:


> its good to see those photos up here- im an electrician and im proud to say that i have worked on most of those buildings, they didnt look as nice then as they do now.....


Thanks for all your hard work, and looks like it has all paid off! :cheers:



Andre_idol said:


> Auckland :drool:


You got you ticket yet? 



SYDNEY said:


> Fannytastic as always my bebe!!!!! :kiss:


I get some good heads up now and then! :hug:



hellospank25 said:


> do you live in auckland?


Sydney lives in Auckland.




*A Buddhist Monk and a splash of colour*






























































































































































































Signs that the silly season is on its way.......


----------



## Guest

Fannytastic :drunk: IWU :kiss:


----------



## jafa

your pictures make me happier


----------



## Andre_idol

^^:yes:

Great quality pics! 

And first I need to buy a camera like yours then I get my ticket to Auckland :drool:


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> ^^:yes:
> 
> Great quality pics!
> 
> And first I need to buy a camera like yours then I get my ticket to Auckland :drool:


My better half would probably tell you that it isn't the camera but the photographer .... so I get told every day (and then I get a slap) :lol:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Andre_idol said:


> ^^:yes:
> 
> Great quality pics!
> 
> And first I need to buy a camera like yours then I get my ticket to Auckland :drool:


Thank you Andre - any camera will do - Auckland is just naturally photogenic 












SYDNEY said:


> My better half would probably tell you that it isn't the camera but the photographer .... so I get told every day (and then I get a slap) :lol:


*SLAP* :hug:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Platform 2 and 3/4's*






































































































































































































































































*Further signs that the Christmas spirit is about....... *


----------



## Guest

WOW, WOW, WOW .... I love the new and spunky water fountain in Freyburg Square, it is so cooooooool  Fannytastic cupcake ... IWU big time :kiss:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^

The water fountain is a great idea. Thanks baby :hug:



*A spot of grey*


----------



## DML2

Photos are still awesome (and Sydney's). Always view them even if I don't comment. :applause:


----------



## Guest

^^ Thanks DML2 :colgate:

WOW, I looooove the Louis Vuitton window display ... so chi chi :kiss:


----------



## hellospank25

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> *Platform 2 and 3/4's*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





Can people take their cameras when they walk on top of the bridge? they don't allow it in Sydney hno:​


----------



## eighty4

Great pics again, by any chance did a security guard come up to you in Britomart ? So annoying when they do that. A security guard in skycity cinemas came up to me and flat out said NO photography......fat bastard 

Anyway rant over :lol:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

DML2 said:


> Photos are still awesome (and Sydney's). Always view them even if I don't comment. :applause:


Thank you DML2, most appreciated. :cheers:



SYDNEY said:


> ^^ Thanks DML2 :colgate:
> 
> WOW, I looooove the Louis Vuitton window display ... so chi chi :kiss:


Very..... :hug:



hellospank25 said:


> Can people take their cameras when they walk on top of the bridge? they don't allow it in Sydney hno:


No they can't take their cameras with at all, that image was captured from within the confines of a moving car 



eighty4 said:


> Great pics again, by any chance did a security guard come up to you in Britomart ? So annoying when they do that. A security guard in skycity cinemas came up to me and flat out said NO photography......fat bastard
> 
> Anyway rant over :lol:


Thanks 84! hehehehe Britomart has been like that for ages - ever since I have been here. They pretty much are against DSRL's, or anything looking professional, however it is possible to play the dumb tourist and still get your shot. You should not have a problem with your accent *ducks*. They also get fidgety if you plonk a tripod outside and start snapping away. The trick to it is high ISO, high shutter speed, and make sure you are in an area where there are no security guards. I have even managed to fire off 9 shots in a full circle mounted on a monopod, but I made sure there was no one around.

Skycity cinemas or Skycity casino?

Main places I have got asked not to shoot are Sylvia Park, Britomart, Vero Centre (inside) and funny enough outside of Smith and Caugheys. The 'security guy' saw us shooting up and down Elliot and Wellesley streets and came outside to ask us what we were doing. I handed him my business card and he was amused at the fact that he is actually one my clients. It's not the norm - I think he was just having the need to try tell someone off. Anyhow regardless of the rules it is always possible to get your shot if you know how and really want it.


----------



## eighty4

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Thanks 84! hehehehe Britomart has been like that for ages - ever since I have been here. They pretty much are against DSRL's, or anything looking professional, however it is possible to play the dumb tourist and still get your shot. You should not have a problem with your accent *ducks*. They also get fidgety if you plonk a tripod outside and start snapping away. The trick to it is high ISO, high shutter speed, and make sure you are in an area where there are no security guards. I have even managed to fire off 9 shots in a full circle mounted on a monopod, but I made sure there was no one around.
> 
> Skycity cinemas or Skycity casino?
> 
> Main places I have got asked not to shoot are Sylvia Park, Britomart, Vero Centre (inside) and funny enough outside of Smith and Caugheys. The 'security guy' saw us shooting up and down Elliot and Wellesley streets and came outside to ask us what we were doing. I handed him my business card and he was amused at the fact that he is actually one my clients. It's not the norm - I think he was just having the need to try tell someone off. Anyhow regardless of the rules it is always possible to get your shot if you know how and really want it.


Are you saying I have a strong accent lol Yeah it was in Skycity cinemas..actually thinking about it, it was in the foodcourt on the ground floor. 

Oh and as for high ISO, I have a Nikon D80 remember, lol it gets a bit grainy after ISO 800 hno:


----------



## hellospank25

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> No they can't take their cameras with at all, that image was captured from within the confines of a moving car


What's the point then if one can't take photos hno:
what happens if you hide a camera in your pocket and take it anyway?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

eighty4 said:


> Are you saying I have a strong accent lol Yeah it was in Skycity cinemas..actually thinking about it, it was in the foodcourt on the ground floor.
> 
> Oh and as for high ISO, I have a Nikon D80 remember, lol it gets a bit grainy after ISO 800 hno:


Skycity cinemas - I have never had a problem there but I don't make it too obvious in privately owned complexes. I do have a few images of Gold class and a lot of the interior and food court as it can be an easy place to pull off the silly tourist stunt. I just got the Canon 7D - so I am comfortably shooting at 1600 ISO no problems  All but two images posted today were shot at 1600. They are












hellospank25 said:


> What's the point then if one can't take photos hno:
> what happens if you hide a camera in your pocket and take it anyway?


I think the main concern is one of safety - that is what would happen if you should actually drop your camera from that height - who / what would it land on and hurt. Of course the upside for the operators is that they get to sell you their pics


----------



## eighty4

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Skycity cinemas - I have never had a problem there but I don't make it too obvious in privately owned complexes. I do have a few images of Gold class and a lot of the interior and food court as it can be an easy place to pull off the silly tourist stunt. I just got the Canon 7D - so I am comfortably shooting at 1600 ISO no problems  All but two images posted today were shot at 1600. They are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the main concern is one of safety - that is what would happen if you should actually drop your camera from that height - who / what would it land on and hurt. Of course the upside for the operators is that they get to sell you their pics


A 7D ? isnt that a step down from what you aleady have? I thought the one you normally use is a full frame beast?

Im still undecided as to what to do with my camera the D90 is coming way down in price, if i buy it online from an ozzy website and get it delivered here, it works out to be $1300 ! crazy since camera and camera are selling them for $1850 lol


----------



## Andre_idol

One day I´ll buy a camera like those ones 

Took me some time to..."OOHH of course a water fountain!!" :lol: It´s awesome!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

eighty4 said:


> A 7D ? isnt that a step down from what you aleady have? I thought the one you normally use is a full frame beast?
> 
> Im still undecided as to what to do with my camera the D90 is coming way down in price, if i buy it online from an ozzy website and get it delivered here, it works out to be $1300 ! crazy since camera and camera are selling them for $1850 lol


The 1DIIN is a 1.3 crop - I wish it was FF. The 7D has more useable higher ISO's which gives me a higher shutter speed - Ideal for cloudy days 

Big price difference - just see what warranty you get with it and it may be worth the 'investment'



Andre_idol said:


> One day I´ll buy a camera like those ones
> 
> Took me some time to..."OOHH of course a water fountain!!" :lol: It´s awesome!


It is great, especially as in summer Freyburg square gets very busy :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*A kiss, 
A three legged dog
and a couple of fast cars.....*


----------



## Andre_idol

^^I heard that the end was supposed to be last Wednesday!!! :nuts:

Amazing new set! Is that easy to catch so nice cars around?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Andre_idol said:


> ^^I heard that the end was supposed to be last Wednesday!!! :nuts:
> 
> Amazing new set! Is that easy to catch so nice cars around?


Thank you Andre. Yes it is, so much so I don't post all the car pics I take. All you need is a sharp eye and quick reflexes!:cheers:

Here are a few more










more images can be found here.......


----------



## eighty4

The shots you have taken so far with the 7D are great, very clean looking (if that makes sense lol) 

What is your shutter count for ya old camera? I have clocked up just over 11000 in the past 3 years, im sure your's is double that though


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing new shots you got there @Mr_kiwi...


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

eighty4 said:


> The shots you have taken so far with the 7D are great, very clean looking (if that makes sense lol)
> 
> What is your shutter count for ya old camera? I have clocked up just over 11000 in the past 3 years, im sure your's is double that though


Yes they are clean - I am getting a sharper image more consistently it seems with the 7D.

Shutter count on the 1D is 123 339 since Jan 07 



christos-greece said:


> Amazing new shots you got there @Mr_kiwi...


Thank you Christos. :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Out and about*


----------



## city_thing

I think I need some camera advice from you Mr_Kiwi_Fruit.

I need to get a new one... but one that's idiot proof.


----------



## Guest

BRILLIANT !!


----------



## IllyaDe

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> [/CENTER]


good shot :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice, amazing facade of that building:


>


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

city_thing said:


> I think I need some camera advice from you Mr_Kiwi_Fruit.
> 
> I need to get a new one... but one that's idiot proof.


That would depend on what you are looking for. Do you want to get a simple oint and shoot with a good zoom range and good image quality that is small and light enough to carry around easily or are you looking to get into DSLR's with interchangeable lenses, that are bigger, heavier and bulkier but more upgradeable in terms of lens choice? They can both give you the same results. 



SYDNEY said:


> BRILLIANT !!


Thanks bebe :hug:



IllyaDe said:


> good shot :applause:


Thank you IllyaDe :cheers:



christos-greece said:


> Very nice, amazing facade of that building:


Thanks Christos, that Building is in the Viaduct and some of those apartments have been featured worldwide in design magazines.



*A free bus
a ball game and
a new improved Santa Claus*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Snippets*


























​


----------



## eighty4

You enjoyin ya new camera ? Oh and check ya pm's


----------



## maryjoanna

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> ​


very beautiful city...very impressive.


----------



## Andre_idol

What´s with the shark bus? Scary to cross in front of it! :lol:

Impressive shots again Mr kiwi! You can always find some amazing angles. Photography is just an hobby for you or there´s something professional eye? 

And I ALWAYS knew that Santa is on plastic surgerys! Damn you old man! hno:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

eighty4 said:


> You enjoyin ya new camera ? Oh and check ya pm's


Enjoying it stax thanks 84 - check you pm. 



maryjoanna said:


> very beautiful city...very impressive.


Thank you maryjoanna :cheers:



Andre_idol said:


> What´s with the shark bus? Scary to cross in front of it! :lol:
> 
> Impressive shots again Mr kiwi! You can always find some amazing angles. Photography is just an hobby for you or there´s something professional eye?
> 
> And I ALWAYS knew that Santa is on plastic surgerys! Damn you old man! hno:


Thanks Andre, one can have a lot of fun with that shark bus! Photography is purely my hobby (although travel magazines, architectural magazines and others have purchased my images) so it is all about having fun.:cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Some art,
a sausage sizzle
and a march.*


----------



## Guest

So this is how the Kiwi's show their anger ... :lol: ... more like a carnival - FANNYTASTIC ! IWU :kiss:


----------



## christos-greece

Funny and scare too:


>


----------



## eighty4

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Thanks 84! Yeah I have less time available at the moment due to work commitments.  The Franklin road shots were taken at 3200 ISO handheld. This is the first time I have been able to shoot them handheld - I used to use a tripod before. The ISO performance up to 1600 is very acceptable - 3200 can be a bit dodgy if you don't get the exposure spot on - but nothing a noisy ninja won't help you with.


I took some pics on franklin road which ill post soon but they were shot on a tripod at ISO 200 lol after 800 ISO you see a lot more noise on my old D80. 

Oh and BTW i took some pics of this shop in ponsonby aswell which you should check out soon


----------



## Bristol Mike

What a fantastic display of this outdoor city - beautiful weather and great streetscapes. You and SYDNEY really do a fantastic job of photographing this fantastic city. Hope you have a great Christmas and keep the photos coming.


----------



## Andre_idol

While I watch the amazing photos I think...okay I found the perfect place to live :drool:

Happy Holiday Mr Kiwi and thanks for the pics!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

christos-greece said:


> Indeed, Mr_kiwi those new photos above are really amazing and great. For once again, thanks for those


Thank you Christos! 



SYDNEY said:


> Gorgeous my love dove ... IWU madly :kiss:


Thanks baby :smooooooooch: :kiss:



eighty4 said:


> I took some pics on franklin road which ill post soon but they were shot on a tripod at ISO 200 lol after 800 ISO you see a lot more noise on my old D80.
> 
> Oh and BTW i took some pics of this shop in ponsonby aswell which you should check out soon


Tripod work can be a lot of fun , look forward to seeing your pics. :cheers:



Bristol Mike said:


> What a fantastic display of this outdoor city - beautiful weather and great streetscapes. You and SYDNEY really do a fantastic job of photographing this fantastic city. Hope you have a great Christmas and keep the photos coming.


Thank you for the kind words Mike and you have a great Christmas and all the best for the new year! :cheers:



Andre_idol said:


> While I watch the amazing photos I think...okay I found the perfect place to live :drool:
> 
> Happy Holiday Mr Kiwi and thanks for the pics!


Thank you Andre and Happy Holidays to you. Auckland is waiting on your arrival  




*Merry Xmas to you all*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Sun is shining.........*


----------



## eighty4

Lol that pic looks familiar


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^

Did you get any good shots yesterday? Was great weather for it.


----------



## eighty4

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> ^^
> 
> Did you get any good shots yesterday? Was great weather for it.


I did yeah but they wont be on for a while as i have a back log of pics to put on. I have some pics of franklin road and some pics of ponsonby. There's about 50 i'll be putting on soon


----------



## ashton

^ As usual, great photos! I like them..


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

eighty4 said:


> I did yeah but they wont be on for a while as i have a back log of pics to put on. I have some pics of franklin road and some pics of ponsonby. There's about 50 i'll be putting on soon


I will keep my eyes open - Did you get a new lens yet? 



ashton said:


> ^ As usual, great photos! I like them..


Thanks ashton :cheers:


*
Life is a beach
*


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos once again; btw out there should be really hot


----------



## eighty4

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> I will keep my eyes open - Did you get a new lens yet?


Nah I bought a 35mm F2 about 3 months ago. I mostly use the 18-200mm. I also have a 50mm f1.8 which i rarely use, its a bit pointless on a APS-c camera though. 

Shame I didnt spend more time with the 2 of you the other day, I wanted to check out ya camera  

Btw i tried lightroom, but it's similar to the nikon software I use so i deleted it after a few weeks.


----------



## Brazuca Surfer

:drool:

NZ and a sunny day makes a great combination! Beautiful photos...


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

christos-greece said:


> Very nice photos once again; btw out there should be really hot


Thanks christos. Well most days are only 24-25 degrees celcius, but the sun here is very hot, making it feel more like 35 degrees 



eighty4 said:


> Nah I bought a 35mm F2 about 3 months ago. I mostly use the 18-200mm. I also have a 50mm f1.8 which i rarely use, its a bit pointless on a APS-c camera though.
> 
> Shame I didnt spend more time with the 2 of you the other day, I wanted to check out ya camera
> 
> Btw i tried lightroom, but it's similar to the nikon software I use so i deleted it after a few weeks.


The 35mm on your 1.5 crop will give you the equivalent of 50mm on a FF, so it does make your original 50mm kinda redundant. The 18-200 is obviously the ideal walk around lens. :cheers: We must arrange a meet up in the new year and you can take it for a spin. Never played with the Nikon software, but lightroom is all I need now.



Brazuca Surfer said:


> :drool:
> 
> NZ and a sunny day makes a great combination! Beautiful photos...


Thank you Brazuca Surfer :cheers:



*Scoots
Porches 
and
would you like lies with that?*


----------



## Guest

^^ STUNNING !!! 7 hours to go and it is 2010 :drunk:


----------



## ashton

^ The photos are wonderful!


----------



## christos-greece

I wish you a happy new year


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Thanks guys......


*Happy New Year!!*


----------



## Deanb

how come Kiwis r so hot?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Deanb said:


> how come Kiwis r so hot?


You will have to come over and see why........ 




*North
South
East
West*


----------



## Guest

WOW .... a gr8 documentary showcasing the changing face of Auckland .... IWU gorgeous :kiss:


----------



## eighty4

The picture of the curvy fence, is that near Karaka? I was there a few days ago but couldnt be bothered to photograph it lol 

Where was that shot of the skyline taken from? the one with the green hills in the foreground?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

SYDNEY said:


> WOW .... a gr8 documentary showcasing the changing face of Auckland .... IWU gorgeous :kiss:


Thanks baby :hug:



eighty4 said:


> The picture of the curvy fence, is that near Karaka? I was there a few days ago but couldnt be bothered to photograph it lol
> 
> Where was that shot of the skyline taken from? the one with the green hills in the foreground?


Well spotted 84 - That is indeed Karaka - did you make it to the lighthouse?

The Skyline shot was from Bastion Point. :cheers:


----------



## Andre_idol

Fantastic Mr Kiwi :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

The last photo-series are indeed great, fantastic :applause:


----------



## PortoNuts

Astonishing city . The people and the places are all so good looking.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Andre_idol said:


> Fantastic Mr Kiwi :applause:





christos-greece said:


> The last photo-series are indeed great, fantastic :applause:





PortoNuts said:


> Astonishing city . The people and the places are all so good looking.


Thank you guys for the kind words :cheers:


----------



## Milan Luka

Really crisp and clear! I like the view from Mt Eden, completely different perspective. It is Mt Eden isnt it????


----------



## ShawnOfTheDead

Perfect.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Milan Luka said:


> Really crisp and clear! I like the view from Mt Eden, completely different perspective. It is Mt Eden isnt it????


Thank you Milan - that is indeed from Mount Eden! 



ShawnOfTheDead said:


> Perfect.


Thank you SOTD :cheers:



*Discover your future*


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice, amazing photos of Auckland 


>


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^
Thank you Christos :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome, sir


----------



## Chadoh25

Nice!


----------



## Sister Ray

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> [/CENTER]


Excellent! My favorite Auckland street performers. Always so happy!  (+ good rhythms.)


----------



## kix111

^^Always see them friday evenings, are they trying to promote buddhism?


----------



## Matthew222

^^ worst Hare Khrishnasssss they're evil :nuts:


----------



## Niwascape

I was googling sites to find recent pictures of Auckland and eventually stumbled across this site and this thread - excellent, clear photos! I have a new appreciation of Auckland's photogenic potential .....


----------



## Andre_idol

Auckland should be my future indeed


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Chadoh25 said:


> Nice!


Thanks Chadoh25 :cheers:



Sister Ray said:


> Excellent! My favorite Auckland street performers. Always so happy!  (+ good rhythms.)


They add a great vibe to the city centre Friday evenings.



kix111 said:


> ^^Always see them friday evenings, are they trying to promote buddhism?


There is little relationship between Buddhsim and Hare Krishna, because the latter is merely a society formed for members of Hinduism. Buddhism and Hinduism are two distinctly different religions. They share some similarities, for example: both originated in India, and both believe meditation is an important part of life. "Hare Krishna" is a chant uttered to honor Krishna...while Buddhists do not worship a god, so I doubt whether it is Buddhism they are promoting, but they are having a lot of fun regardless. :cheers: 



Niwascape said:


> I was googling sites to find recent pictures of Auckland and eventually stumbled across this site and this thread - excellent, clear photos! I have a new appreciation of Auckland's photogenic potential .....


Thank you for taking the effort to register in order to comment on the Auckland threads. Auckland is indeed a very photogenic and friendly city! :cheers:



Andre_idol said:


> Auckland should be my future indeed


You are so right Andre - more of your future to follow!



*Discover your future (II)*


----------



## Leo10Rio

Stunning!! It looks really developed, clean and sunny! The best! :applause:


----------



## Davee

Very, very nice. Now that's an Alpha City!


----------



## Sister Ray

Matthew222 said:


> ^^ worst Hare Khrishnasssss they're evil :nuts:


What are you talking about?? :nuts: They are fantastic!

The photo of the couple smiling/waving on the m/bike is just plain nice.


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing photos once again from this -amazing- city :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

Auckland :drool:...


----------



## Guest

Brilliant updates as always my love dove  :kiss:


----------



## eighty4

I wish I had a machine gun :guns1:

Nice pics again but you dont post as many as you used to


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Leo10Rio said:


> Stunning!! It looks really developed, clean and sunny! The best! :applause:


Thank you Leo10Rio. I just wish it was sunny all year round  as we get a lot of winter rainfall. 



Davee said:


> Very, very nice. Now that's an Alpha City!


Thanks Davee! :cheers:



Sister Ray said:


> The photo of the couple smiling/waving on the m/bike is just plain nice.


Thanks Sister Ray .It is great how friendly and responsive a lot of Aucklander's are to the camera. 



christos-greece said:


> Amazing photos once again from this -amazing- city :cheers:


Thank you christos. :cheers:



PortoNuts said:


> Auckland :drool:...






SYDNEY said:


> Brilliant updates as always my love dove  :kiss:


Thank you baby :hug:



eighty4 said:


> Nice pics again but you dont post as many as you used to


Thanks 84. We have a little less free time on my hands at the moment as we plan to be traveling a lot more this year. :cheers:


*
Discover your future III*


----------



## Guest

:applause: Gr8 pic of the sexy boy taking a pic :lol: IWU :kiss:

Amazing how our Prime minister just walks around Parnell without a huge contingent of bodyguards ....


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

SYDNEY said:


> :applause: Gr8 pic of the sexy boy taking a pic :lol: IWU :kiss:
> 
> Amazing how our Prime minister just walks around Parnell without a huge contingent of bodyguards ....


It's great. A casual stroll through the suburbs.

By sexy boy, you mean this one?


----------



## Milan Luka

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


>


Once again so many great photos. 

1. Yay West Plaza!

2. Do you recall what he was singing?

3. Aaaawwwwwwww!!!!!!!! I dont like dogs, but that is cute.

Didnt even recognise the Prime Minister in civilian gear. Probably just how he would have liked it!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Milan Luka said:


> Once again so many great photos.
> 
> 1. Yay West Plaza!
> 
> 2. Do you recall what he was singing?
> 
> 3. Aaaawwwwwwww!!!!!!!! I dont like dogs, but that is cute.
> 
> Didnt even recognise the Prime Minister in civilian gear. Probably just how he would have liked it!


Thanks Milan. :cheers: West Plaza is one of my favourite buildings in Auckland.



He was singing Save Tonight by Eagle-Eye Cherry. The dog was very sweet.


----------



## charpentier

It is a pleasure to see such a lovely lively city! :banana: Thank you very much!


----------



## rhotidhs7

it's just like a Sydney , awesome


----------



## Alphaville

rhotidhs7 said:


> it's just like a Sydney , awesome


It's easy to assume that, but it's quite different to Sydney.

Both are amazing cities, but they both have beautiful harbours, and thats where similarities end.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> It's great. A casual stroll through the suburbs.


Thats awesome :lol:. Auckland really is a city of much character, it's amazing. Very modern and sleek downtown.


----------



## Justme

Alphaville said:


> It's easy to assume that, but it's quite different to Sydney.
> 
> Both are amazing cities, but they both have beautiful harbours, and thats where similarities end.


I totally agree with you that both are very different. But there are a few other similarities ;O)

* Both are the largest city of their country
* Both are located on the southern side of the harbour
* Both have an arched harbour bridge that crosses on the Western side of downtown, and both are called the "Harbour bridge"
* In both cases, these lead to the "North Shore"
* In both city's, on the northern side is a narrow peninsular where the main ferry travels to which has beaches on both sides of the narrow neck and head called "North Head" (in Sydney it's Manly, in Auckland, Devonport)
* Both city's have a much larger, but more shallow harbour in the southern suburbs, Manukau in Auckland, Botany Bay in Sydney
* And in both city's, that is where their main airport is located
* Both city's have a hilly, bush covered range to the west of the city
* Both city's have an underground river that was built over many years ago and follows parallel to the main street to the harbour
* The ferry terminal for both city's is at the end of the main street
* In both city's to the East of the city center is a large park called "The Domain"
* In both city's, the new waterfront entertainment are is to the West of the city.
* In both city's, the plush and expensive neighbour hoods are to the East of the city center
* Much further north of both city's is the largest harbour that touches the metropolitan area.
* In both city's, the main central city park is slightly East of the main shopping street (Albert Park and Hyde Park respectively)

These are just some of the simularities that come to mind. There are plenty more.

But all that said. Auckland still looks and feels completely different to Sydney.


----------



## Guest

There are many similarities however we find Auckland to be much cleaner, neater, friendlier, way more laid back than Sydney and not insular. I hope that we don't become another Sydney, I would much rather see it become a little Melbourne but with a difference - the addition of a fantastic setting. That will be something to behold.


----------



## Metroland

awesome photos.... this really makes me want to visit. NZ has always fascinated me!


----------



## Andre_idol

Another amazing set :applause:


----------



## kingsway

nice collection of pictures.
this city is indeed very beautiful.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

charpentier said:


> It is a pleasure to see such a lovely lively city! :banana: Thank you very much!


My pleasure charpentier :cheers:



rhotidhs7 said:


> it's just like a Sydney , awesome


Glad you enjoyed it rhotidhs7 



Alphaville said:


> It's easy to assume that, but it's quite different to Sydney.
> 
> Both are amazing cities, but they both have beautiful harbours, and thats where similarities end.


Very different to Sydney in a lot of respects - see Syd's comment below :cheers:



Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Thats awesome :lol:. Auckland really is a city of much character, it's amazing. Very modern and sleek downtown.


For me Auckland city is really made by the people - always friendly and no angst. Thanks for the comment. :cheers:



Justme said:


> I totally agree with you that both are very different. But there are a few other similarities ;O)
> 
> But all that said. Auckland still looks and feels completely different to Sydney.


Definitely different feel to Sydney - more laid back in Auckland. :cheers:



SYDNEY said:


> There are many similarities however we find Auckland to be much cleaner, neater, friendlier, way more laid back than Sydney and not insular. I hope that we don't become another Sydney, I would much rather see it become a little Melbourne but with a difference - the addition of a fantastic setting. That will be something to behold.


Pretty much sums it up :hug:



Metroland said:


> awesome photos.... this really makes me want to visit. NZ has always fascinated me!


Thank you Metroland :cheers:



Andre_idol said:


> Another amazing set :applause:


Thanks Andre - 



kingsway said:


> nice collection of pictures.
> this city is indeed very beautiful.


Thank you kingsway :cheers:




*Sun is shining*


----------



## ashton

Amazing photos!


----------



## charpentier

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> *Sun is shining*​


You bring me sun, it's winter here in the north!
Great skyline! Thank you, sir. :cheers:


----------



## Andre_idol

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


>


Loved this one!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

ashton said:


> Amazing photos!


Thank you Ashton 



charpentier said:


> You bring me sun, it's winter here in the north!
> Great skyline! Thank you, sir. :cheers:


I wish it could be sunny like this all year round :cheers: More sun to follow .....



Andre_idol said:


> Loved this one!


Thanks Andre  - one of my favourites too 




*A well hung billboard 
and lots of people*


----------



## Andre_idol

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


>


Pretty people are enjoying the Summer all over the city :cheers:


----------



## Guest

My favourite favourite :colgate: ....










Well done sweet pea :kiss:


----------



## charpentier

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> *A well hung billboard*


Daring! :rofl:



Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


>


Wow, the tree over the sky, gives a great effect. kay:


----------



## corredor06

love this city enjoy your summer.


----------



## christos-greece

Last photos are really beautiful :cheers:


----------



## eighty4

charpentier said:


> Daring! :rofl:
> 
> 
> Wow, the tree over the sky, gives a great effect. kay:



The strange thing for me is that the girl on the left is my girlfriend and I have no idea who the 2 blond women are she is sitting with lol

That is very weird


----------



## Andre_idol

^^:lol:


----------



## Pule

SYDNEY said:


> My favourite favourite :colgate: ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done sweet pea :kiss:


We have always shared the same taste and I have to agree that this is lekker...


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Andre_idol said:


> Pretty people are enjoying the Summer all over the city :cheers:


Everywhere I look!!  :cheers:



SYDNEY said:


> My favourite favourite :colgate: ....
> Well done sweet pea :kiss:


Thanks sweetbeans :hug:



charpentier said:


> Daring! :rofl:
> 
> 
> Wow, the tree over the sky, gives a great effect. kay:


It is quite a daring advert. Thank you charpentier :cheers:



corredor06 said:


> love this city enjoy your summer.


Thank you corredor06 - summer is the best time of the year IMO :cheers:



christos-greece said:


> Last photos are really beautiful :cheers:


Thank you christos 



eighty4 said:


> The strange thing for me is that the girl on the left is my girlfriend and I have no idea who the 2 blond women are she is sitting with lol
> 
> That is very weird


:lol: Where were you? How come you don't know them?



Pule said:


> We have always shared the same taste and I have to agree that this is lekker...


Thanks Pule, glad you like them. :cheers:


----------



## Ivanski

Really cool pictures.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Ivanski said:


> Really cool pictures.


Thank you Ivanski :cheers:


*Our coffee is
unbelievable*


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos/shots of Auckland for once again :cheers:


----------



## Guest

WOW :applause: - it is hard for me to pick a favourite  IWU bebe :kiss:


----------



## AHundredStories

Maybe it was all those posters in Murray's office in Flight of the Concords, but I've put NZ on my places to visit list.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

christos-greece said:


> Very nice photos/shots of Auckland for once again :cheers:


Thank you Christos :cheers:



SYDNEY said:


> WOW :applause: - it is hard for me to pick a favourite  IWU bebe :kiss:


Thanks baby. I think who your favourite is should be obvious  :kiss:



AHundredStories said:


> Maybe it was all those posters in Murray's office in Flight of the Concords, but I've put NZ on my places to visit list.


Murray is certainly funny in FOTC. Looks like it was a clever marketing move from the Concords.  You won't be disappointed.:cheers:


----------



## Jakes1

AHundredStories said:


> Maybe it was all those posters in Murray's office in Flight of the Concords, but I've put NZ on my places to visit list.


New Zealand: Better than Old Zealand. Love the Conchords.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Alice in Auckland*


----------



## shyaman

Really amazing photos Mr kiwi fruit. :applause:
You sure make ordinary things look extra-ordinary in your photos.
Wish I have the eyes like yours.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I also agree; very nice, amazing those last photos are kay:


----------



## Guest

Another fantastic set :kiss:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

shyaman said:


> Really amazing photos Mr kiwi fruit. :applause:
> You sure make ordinary things look extra-ordinary in your photos.
> Wish I have the eyes like yours.


Thank you shyaman for the kind words :cheers:



christos-greece said:


> ^^ I also agree; very nice, amazing those last photos are kay:


Thank you christos 



SYDNEY said:


> Another fantastic set :kiss:


Thanks baby! :hug:



*Alice in Auckland part II*
Stranger and stranger said Alice


----------



## ashton

^ Amazing!


----------



## charpentier

Yes, amazing, great series of Alice in Auckland, thank you very much Mr kiwi fruit. :cheers2:


----------



## Niwascape

Haha the last set with the dressed up party goers looked fun! ...and was that John Key and Melissa Lee snapped on the way to the Lantern Festival?!


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice as well


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

ashton said:


> ^ Amazing!


Thank you ashton :cheers:



charpentier said:


> Yes, amazing, great series of Alice in Auckland, thank you very much Mr kiwi fruit. :cheers2:


Its my pleasure charpentier - Alice loves Auckland 



Niwascape said:


> Haha the last set with the dressed up party goers looked fun! ...and was that John Key and Melissa Lee snapped on the way to the Lantern Festival?!


The party group were hilarious - having a lot of fun. That is John and Melissa at the lantern festival. :cheers:



christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice as well


Thank you christos :cheers:


*This is Auckland*


----------



## Guest

:applause: One of your best posts to date .. IWU :kiss:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^

Thanks Baby IWU2 :hug:


*This is Auckland II*


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting and very nice transportation:


>


kay:


----------



## ashton

^ wow, another set of pleasant-looking photos. I like them.


----------



## Guest

Tantalising indeed honey :kiss:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

christos-greece said:


> Interesting and very nice transportation:
> 
> kay:


Those are the JAFA cabs (Just another fabulous Aucklander) and they all over the city in summer.



ashton said:


> ^ wow, another set of pleasant-looking photos. I like them.


Thank you ashton :cheers:



SYDNEY said:


> Tantalising indeed honey :kiss:


I always aim to tantalise  :kiss:


----------



## thryve

Oh hi there, best urban photographer on SSC :cheers:


...SUBSCRIBED!!!


----------



## Deanb

just love the kiwi photos.... so many gorgeous guys and the streets always look beautiful with beautiful ppl walking on them


----------



## christos-greece

Yes, i would like to see more photos please


----------



## Guest

Time for an update :colgate:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

christos-greece said:


> Really very nice new photos from Auckland
> 
> This "little" dog here is really cute btw:


Thank you Christos - there is another cutie for you lower down 



bolkop said:


> Thank you Mr_kiwi_fruit, your photos remind me why I fell in love with Auckland, hope I'll we have another chance to visit New Zealand in the near future.


Thank you bolkop I hope so too. :cheers:



Deanb said:


> more!!





christos-greece said:


> Yes, i would like to see more photos please





SYDNEY said:


> Time for an update :colgate:


Thanks guys ................ on its way 




*A brunch, a fast car and one cutie!*


Ponsonby by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Newmarket by craigsydnz, on Flickr


On Broadway by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Teed and Osbourne by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Queen Street by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Thumbs up by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Queen Street by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Take me home by craigsydnz, on Flickr​


----------



## Davee

Auckland looks absolutely FAB!


----------



## piles

Awesome shots Mr KF! You seriously should be hired by NZ Tourism


----------



## thicken

thats a place to go! =D


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Davee said:


> Auckland looks absolutely FAB!


Thank you Davee! 



piles said:


> Awesome shots Mr KF! You seriously should be hired by NZ Tourism


:colgate: Thanks piles.



thicken said:


> thats a place to go! =D


You got that right  :cheers1:



*City of Sails*


This way by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Devonport by craigsydnz, on Flickr



Taking a break by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Kai to Pie by craigsydnz, on Flickr



Galleria by craigsydnz, on Flickr


The White Lady by craigsydnz, on Flickr


City of sails by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Skate Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Coffee Break by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Grafton Bridge by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Prepare for take off by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Pah Homestead by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Pah Homestead by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Heres looking at you by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 Countdown by craigsydnz, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

More Auckland awesomeness :drool:


----------



## Deanb

great 

more!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos for sure kay:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Andre_idol said:


> More Auckland awesomeness :drool:





Deanb said:


> great
> 
> more!





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos for sure kay:


Thank you guys :cheers:
----------------------------------------------------------


*Come on summer...............!!!*










































































































































Freyburg Square by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Starcks by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Lazy Sunday by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Aotea Square by craigsydnz, on Flickr


St Kevin's by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Pitt Street by craigsydnz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Lovely and very nice photos once again from Auckland downtown


----------



## Guest

:applause:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Lovely and very nice photos once again from Auckland downtown





SYDNEY said:


> :applause:



Thanks christos-greece :cheers: and SYDNEY :kiss: Here are a few more from the weekend


----------



## Deanb

it's funny, coz it almost makes auckland look like a hot, beach city 

whats with all the hot guys?! it seems like u got tons of those! i want me some!


----------



## garcia.calavera

beautifull Auckland , i so miss that city. Best city i visited so far :cheers:


----------



## BRITNEYFAN

I WANT TO BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Seems that summer has arrived there?


----------



## Neitzsche

Some truly stunning shots there Mr KF, nice work.


----------



## el palmesano

it must be one of the most beutiful cities in the world


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Deanb said:


> it's funny, coz it almost makes auckland look like a hot, beach city
> 
> whats with all the hot guys?! it seems like u got tons of those! i want me some!


Thanks Deanb, Auckland is a hot beach city.......... when the sun is shining :colgate: Come over and get yourself some!



garcia.calavera said:


> beautifull Auckland , i so miss that city. Best city i visited so far :cheers:


Thank you garcia.calavera. Glad to hear you enjoyed your visit! :cheers:



BRITNEYFAN said:


> I WANT TO BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It is just a short/medium/long flight away 



christos-greece said:


> Seems that summer has arrived there?


SuUmmer has arrived slightly early. Temperatures are up and everyone is enjoying the sun 



Neitzsche said:


> Some truly stunning shots there Mr KF, nice work.


Thank you Neitzsche, your kind words are appreciated. :cheers:



el palmesano said:


> it must be one of the most beutiful cities in the world


Most certainly one of them :cheers:





*Free Hugs*


----------



## Guest

:applause: FANNYTASTIC :kiss:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^

Thanks baby :kiss:



*
Xmas balls and a festival*


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely and very nice photos


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^

Thank you Christos 



*People of Auckland!*


----------



## christos-greece

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Thank you Christos


Welcome Mr_Kiwi... btw you have right: from people's clothes seems indeed that the summer there has arrived


----------



## Guest

One huge melting pot of cultures - fantastic work my baby :kiss: :applause:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

christos-greece said:


> Welcome Mr_Kiwi... btw you have right: from people's clothes seems indeed that the summer there has arrived


Summer has most certainly arrived - 27 degrees Celsius today 



SYDNEY said:


> One huge melting pot of cultures - fantastic work my baby :kiss: :applause:


Thanks baby :hug: :kiss:



*Real Groovy*

































































































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## Andre_idol

Mr Kiwi pictures :banana: I´ve missed them


----------



## Guest

:applause: good to have you back baby :kiss:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ 27 C? Sounds really good  here in Athens from last Friday the temperature is around 5 and 10 C :nuts:


----------



## Andre_idol

^^eheh we got -3ºC in a recent Saturday and a couple of days later...21ºC :nuts: Result: me being sick for a couple of days...

Back to those 5/10ºC now...but finally we had some sun in this bloody rainy Autumn!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Andre_idol said:


> Mr Kiwi pictures :banana: I´ve missed them


Thanks Andre. Lots to follow 



SYDNEY said:


> :applause: good to have you back baby :kiss:


Thanks baby :hug:



christos-greece said:


> ^^ 27 C? Sounds really good  here in Athens from last Friday the temperature is around 5 and 10 C :nuts:


We hit 28 degrees the other day - quite manageable as long as the hunmidity is not too high which has not been the case - so a ittloe muggy at the moment. :cheers:



Andre_idol said:


> ^^eheh we got -3ºC in a recent Saturday and a couple of days later...21ºC :nuts: Result: me being sick for a couple of days...
> 
> Back to those 5/10ºC now...but finally we had some sun in this bloody rainy Autumn!


That is nuts - I prefer it to be cold if it is supposed to be cold.  Enjoy the new pics.........




*
Merry Christmas!*

Another year almost over..... wishing everyone a very merry Christmas!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Happy New Year!!







*


----------



## Deanb

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


>


HOOOOOOOOOOT

I just love the way summer looks overthere... simply PERFECT


----------



## christos-greece

Happy New Year to all :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Deanb said:


> HOOOOOOOOOOT
> 
> I just love the way summer looks overthere... simply PERFECT


It does and you need to come experience first hand :cheers:



christos-greece said:


> Happy New Year to all :cheers:


Thank you Christos 



*It's Beach weather..........................*
















































































































































































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome, and very nice new photos


----------



## Deanb

auckland guys may pass as the hottest on earth... even better than Brazilians


----------



## Guest

:applause: Fantastic and welcome back baby :kiss:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

It's been awhile - here are some very recent updates - enjoy 


Customs Street by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Queen Street by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Queen Street by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Queen Street by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Myers Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Salute by craigsydnz, on Flickr


North Wharf by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Peace by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Churro by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Silos by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Silo Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


North Wharf by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Wynyard Loop by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Piano Man by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Free Bus by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Jellicoe Street by craigsydnz, on Flickr


North Wharf by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Follow the leader by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Rubbish Recycling by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Public Ramp by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Family Day by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Wireless by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Lunch Break by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Family Day by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Te Wero Crossing by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Fan Trail by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Quay Street by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Auckland by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Wireless by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Adventure Jet by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Hip by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Pass by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

And those updates are also very nice :cheers:


----------



## Guest

:applause: Fannytastic !


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^

Thanks guys :cheers:



Free WiFi onboard by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Stop by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Wireless by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Dunk by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Parnell by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Auckland from Parnell by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Outer Link by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Parnell Rise by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Shoe shine man from San Fran by craigsydnz, on Flickr


NZ Fire by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Roller by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Hi! by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Reflections by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Before yo hit 35 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Free Hug by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Foreign Xchange by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Fan Trail by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Last Tango in Auckland by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Fort Street by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Hot hot summer by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Allez les bleus by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Scoot! by craigsydnz, on Flickr​


----------



## Milan Luka

Free Hug by craigsydnz, on Flickr



Oh mate, good to see you've picked up the camera again.

While we all love that other blokes shots, Sydney or whatever his name is... your interpretation of a Auckland is fantastic too.

A little grittier maybe?


----------



## Linguine

Very nice pics.....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^

Thanks guys. Milan - the grittier look could be coming from the fact that a lot of those come from a little Lumix point and shoot? 


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Fancy one? by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Go the All Blacks! by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Go the All Blacks! by craigsydnz, on Flickr


RWC 2011 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


North Wharf by craigsydnz, on Flickr


North Wharf by craigsydnz, on Flickr


North Wharf by craigsydnz, on Flickr


North Wharf by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Te Wero Crossing by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Lunch Break by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Family Day by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Public Ramp by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Rubbish Recycling by craigsydnz, on Flickr


North Wharf by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Free Bus by craigsydnz, on Flickr


North Wharf by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Silo Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1090852 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1090855 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1090857 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1090871 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1090877 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1090884 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1090892 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1090907 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1090910 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1090912 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1090915 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1090929 by craigsydnz, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

Wow ... Fannytastic !!!!! :applause: :kiss:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*New beginnings.........*




Viaduct by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Britomart by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Queen Street by craigsydnz, on Flickr


24/7 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Santa by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Queen Street by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Queen Street by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Imax by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Lorne Street by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Lorne Street by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Lorne Street by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Tank by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Lorne Street by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Lorne Street by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Fort Street by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Link Bus by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Wynyard Quarter by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Wynyard Quarter by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Wynyard Quarter by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Wynyard Quarter by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Wynyard Quarter by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Wynyard Quarter by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Wynyard Quarter by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Wynyard Quarter by craigsydnz, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

Stunning :applause: Welcome back :kiss:


----------



## Linguine

beautiful, really nice photos....:cheers2:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^

Thank you Linguine :cheers:

*Rainy Days*


Classic by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Newmarket by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Newmarket by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Newmarket by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Newmarket by craigsydnz, on Flickr


3 in a row by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Link by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Newmarket by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Pretty in Pink by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Bussing it by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Hitching a ride by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Hungry? by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Louis by craigsydnz, on Flickr


BNZ by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Push me pull you by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Metropolis by craigsydnz, on Flickr



Skaterz by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Caltex by craigsydnz, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Out and About*


Queen Street by craigsydnz, on Flickr


No Right Turn by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Quay Street by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Mission Bay by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Parking Garage by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Auckland Harbour Bridge by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Auckland by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Viaduct Events Centre by craigsydnz, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

Gorgeous pics !!! IWU Sexy :kiss:


----------



## scraper123

Lots of interesting situations in the streets of Auckland. Not to mention the amount of hot people. Entertaining thread.

These 2 look like Celine Dion and Lady Gaga


Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> ​


​


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice shots from Auckland Mr_kiwi... :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

SYDNEY said:


> Gorgeous pics !!! IWU Sexy :kiss:


Thanks baby! :hug: :kiss:



scraper123 said:


> Lots of interesting situations in the streets of Auckland. Not to mention the amount of hot people. Entertaining thread.


Thank you scraper123 :cheers:



christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice shots from Auckland Mr_kiwi... :cheers:


Thanks christos 

*Exploration*


Art Gallery by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Art Gallery by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Elliot by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Elliot by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Sea Link by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Auckland by craigsydnz, on Flickr


56 Owen Chapman Challenge by craigsydnz, on Flickr



56 Owen Chapman Challenge by craigsydnz, on Flickr


56 Owen Chapman Challenge by craigsydnz, on Flickr


56 Owen Chapman Challenge by craigsydnz, on Flickr


56 Owen Chapman Challenge by craigsydnz, on Flickr


56 Owen Chapman Challenge by craigsydnz, on Flickr


56 Owen Chapman Challenge by craigsydnz, on Flickr


56 Owen Chapman Challenge by craigsydnz, on Flickr


56 Owen Chapman Challenge by craigsydnz, on Flickr


56 Owen Chapman Challenge by craigsydnz, on Flickr


56 Owen Chapman Challenge by craigsydnz, on Flickr


56 Owen Chapman Challenge by craigsydnz, on Flickr


56 Owen Chapman Challenge by craigsydnz, on Flickr


56 Owen Chapman Challenge by craigsydnz, on Flickr


56 Owen Chapman Challenge by craigsydnz, on Flickr


56 Owen Chapman Challenge by craigsydnz, on Flickr


56 Owen Chapman Challenge by craigsydnz, on Flickr


56 Owen Chapman Challenge by craigsydnz, on Flickr


56 Owen Chapman Challenge by craigsydnz, on Flickr


56 Owen Chapman Challenge by craigsydnz, on Flickr


56 Owen Chapman Challenge by craigsydnz, on Flickr


56 Owen Chapman Challenge by craigsydnz, on Flickr


56 Owen Chapman Challenge by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1110312 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1110386 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1110421 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1110425 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1110271 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1110288 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1110345 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1110445 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1110447 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1110466 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1110479 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1110558 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1110548 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1110593 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1110615 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1110651 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1110679 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1110774 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1110784 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


IMG_8522 by craigsydnz, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Summertime AKL*
*(The world's best kept secret)*


IMG_9219 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1110542 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1110588 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1110593 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1110382 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1110640 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


P1110676 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


IMG_8992 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


IMG_9136 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


IMG_9168 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


IMG_9176 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


IMG_9199 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


IMG_9223 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


IMG_9232 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


IMG_9264 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


IMG_9269 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


IMG_9294 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


IMG_9305 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


IMG_9320 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


IMG_9308 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


IMG_9302 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


IMG_9324 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


IMG_9331 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


IMG_8896 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


IMG_8895 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


IMG_8906 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


IMG_8731 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


IMG_8687 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


IMG_8623 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


IMG_8600 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


IMG_8558 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


IMG_8522 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


IMG_8586 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


IMG_9356 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


IMG_9379 by craigsydnz, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Good, very nice new photos as well; thanks


----------



## seldomseen

Stunning...


----------



## Linguine

great series of photos from Auckland....:cheers2:


----------



## Igor L.

A Day In 60 Seconds 



Igor L. said:


> *Auckland, New Zealand*
> 
> 35769437


----------



## christos-greece

^^ And this video about Auckland is also great


----------



## Avalanix

Awesome! :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*ITU World Triathlon Series*


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr

Lots of rain this afternoon......


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Work of art by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ITU World Triathlon Series by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Britomart by craigsydnz, on Flickr
​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

99 red and white balloons by craigsydnz, on Flickr


in love by craigsydnz, on Flickr


North Wharf by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Jack Tarr by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Te Wero Island by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Samsung by craigsydnz, on Flickr


NZ wins by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Britomart by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Britomart by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Looking up by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Louis by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Hellooooo! by craigsydnz, on Flickr


R8 by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Present by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Skater by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Reflections by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Britomart by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Fort Lane by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Lazy Sunday by craigsydnz, on Flickr


World by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Newmarket by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Eat by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Play by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Crossing over by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Aotea by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Hopetoun by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Read in yellow by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ASB by craigsydnz, on Flickr


iPad by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Love every second by craigsydnz, on Flickr


St Patricks Square by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Peeking by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Elliot Street by craigsydnz, on Flickr


K'road by craigsydnz, on Flickr


K'road by craigsydnz, on Flickr


L'Assiette by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Cornwall Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Cornwall Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Ponsonby by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Hotel De Brett by craigsydnz, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

Stunning work :applause:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Thanks baby :hug:


Vodafone by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Customs Street by craigsydnz, on Flickr


West Plaza by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Keeping it clean by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Dilworth by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Queen Street by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Britomart by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Link by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Shakey Ilses by craigsydnz, on Flickr


L'assiette by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Fort Lane by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Imperial by craigsydnz, on Flickr


General Buildings by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Art Gallery by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Tweet by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Reading time by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Traffic by craigsydnz, on Flickr


On your marks..... by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Elliot Street by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Ironbank by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Gasp by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Lunch Break by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Table for two by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Reflection by craigsydnz, on Flickr​


----------



## Dazzle

Back at it again 
Great photos.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^
Thanks Dazzle :cheers:


Auckland from the air by craigsydnz, on Flickr


8 Mahuhu by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Auckland by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Auckland by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Pretty in pink by craigsydnz, on Flickr


4 in a row by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Cnr Queen and Victoria by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Auckland Art Gallery by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Albert Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Beach Road by craigsydnz, on Flickr


ASB by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Shortland Street by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Cycle and the sun by craigsydnz, on Flickr
​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Auckland by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Auckland!! by craigsydnz, on Flickr


SPQR by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Look.... no clouds by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Breast cancer awareness by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Titan.......ic by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Air to the throne by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Bike Stands K'road by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Rivetted by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Ponsonby by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Ponsonby by craigsydnz, on Flickr


5 less cars by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Ponsonby by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Hellooooo.... by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Vespa by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Marcellos by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Snip snip by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Ponsonby by craigsydnz, on Flickr


2 less cars by craigsydnz, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Symonds Street by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Grafton Bridge by craigsydnz, on Flickr


K'road by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Film shoot by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Symonds Street by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Lunch Break by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Blue by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Sunny days by craigsydnz, on Flickr


K'road by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Cast me by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Jervois Road by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Cavelier Tavern by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Outer Link by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Free Bus by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Link Bus by craigsydnz, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Walk to work by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Zen by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Coffee Break by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Choices choices by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Library by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Clean hair by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Metropolis by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Kingslow landing by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Lunch run by craigsydnz, on Flickr


No smoking Zone by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Three in a row by craigsydnz, on Flickr


NZ Fire by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Black lightning by craigsydnz, on Flickr​


----------



## madridhere

Great pictures of the triathlon...and the rest.

Love the industrial bar in one of them.


----------



## Indictable

I love my hometown <3 <3 <3 And I love how awesome you make it look with your pictures. AUT 2013 here I come!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

madridhere said:


> Great pictures of the triathlon...and the rest.
> 
> Love the industrial bar in one of them.


Thanks madridhere :cheers:



Indictable said:


> I love my hometown <3 <3 <3 And I love how awesome you make it look with your pictures. AUT 2013 here I come!


Hey Indicatable - Lots to look forward to  :cheers:




OMG Shark!!! by craigsydnz, on Flickr



Britomart by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Skate park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


North Wharf by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Ice Cream Days by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Queen Street by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Resene by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Cnr Rutland and Lorne by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Elliot by craigsydnz, on Flickr


NZ Fire by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Theatre cafe K'road by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Nude by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Family Bar by craigsydnz, on Flickr


K'road overbridge by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Dresses for sale by craigsydnz, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Auckland from the air by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Auckland from the air by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Auckland from the air by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Auckland from the air by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Auckland from the air by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Auckland from the air by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Auckland from the air by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Auckland from the air by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Auckland from the air by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Auckland from the air by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Auckland from the air by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Auckland from the air by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Auckland from the air by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Auckland from the air by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Auckland from the air by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Auckland from the air by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Auckland from the air by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Auckland from the air by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Twilight with clouds by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Moonrise by craigsydnz, on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine

awesome photos...:cheers2:


----------



## Fred_

:drool:


----------



## Milan Luka

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> [
> 
> Auckland from the air by craigsydnz, on Flickr


So many great shots mate, difficult to single any out. Was great to be there when you took a few of them too! Thanks for taking the time out to show me around.

I would say though, the area captured in this shot really impressed me. Quite dense and really pleasant buzzy feel at ground level.


----------

